# Firefox



## TechGuy

Alright, I admit it. I'm an Internet Explorer kind of guy. I just never cared much for Netscape, Mozilla, etc. I just downloaded Firefox for the very first time tonight. I've never used a previous version. This is version 1.0PR. I love it. It's fast. Very fast. Not only do web pages load twice as fast as in IE, and seems to run much more smoothly, but it also doesn't take forever to load the program (as was my experience with Mozilla). I really like it. We'll see which one I end up using as my primary.


----------



## Elvandil

Yes, I like IE, too, and use it most of the time. And Firefox is all the things you say it is. But it just seems to be missing something.

I just installed the newest Mozilla suite and it loads quite a bit faster then the older versions.

I'll still stick with IE most of the time, but Firefox will go on my bootable CD (along with OffByOne browser) since it runs from a read-only environment.


----------



## TechGuy

> But it just seems to be missing something.


I've only had a few hours with it, but I haven't noticed anything missing.


----------



## Elvandil

Me either. I guess I'm just so used to IE and all the add-ons and menus that I've added that I don't even want to consider trying to do all of it again with a new browser .


----------



## TechGuy

The only real add-in I've ever used with IE is Google's Toolbar, and Firefox seems to have something similar built in.

Firefox just feels so soft, though... I'm not used to it yet.


----------



## Big-K

They have an extension for it that has the full google toolbar. The extensions are great


----------



## cheese

Yea, firefox has made me happy  I havent had a popup since install, very smooth, love my skin, and it even blocked a toolbar from trying to being installed off a site with a little message.


----------



## southernlady

You do need to configure Firefox tho and to do that you need the plugins, the themes, and the extensions. And those are located in these two places:
The plugins are here: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/ and the ones you need are:
Java Plugin
Macromedia Flash Player
Macromedia Shockwave Player
QuickTime 6
Windows Media Player

For themes and extensions, the choice is really up to you, go browse the list and then ask others what they use.
Here is the link to the list: http://update.mozilla.org/?application=firefox Liz


----------



## mobo

TechGuy said:


> Alright, I admit it. I'm an Internet Explorer kind of guy. I just never cared much for Netscape, Mozilla, etc. I just downloaded Firefox for the very first time tonight. I've never used a previous version. This is version 1.0PR. I love it. It's fast. Very fast. Not only do web pages load twice as fast as in IE, and seems to run much more smoothly, but it also doesn't take forever to load the program (as was my experience with Mozilla). I really like it. We'll see which one I end up using as my primary.


You may like the BB plugin mike, give it a try. It adds BBCode/HTML/XHTML formating. http://update.mozilla.org/extensions/showlist.php?category=All


----------



## anon_2g3cc34

> Not only do web pages load twice as fast as in IE


I'm using Opera currently, and apparently Opera's text-only browsing mode loads a page twice as fast as it does in Firefox. It's a feature I've come to love. I'm going to download Firefox tonight because it's open source - Opera is a great browser but has an ugly Related Searches banner.


----------



## CoasterFreak

i just downloaded firefox last night. fast browsing. I've already made it my default browser.


----------



## southernlady

The extension I find that I use the most is tinyurl. I LOVE it. Liz


----------



## AvvY

its about time more people coton on to firefox! i been using the mozilla suit since it came out, and before that i used netscape. i dont see why anyone would want to use IE with its security floors and lack of features! since i had mozilla i came to love tabbed browsing, makes things so much easier!!! and now that i dont need all the extra stuff that comes with the mozilla suite (email client, html editor) firefox is fast, very fast. the best thing is the extensions, because u can fully customize it for ur surfing habits. it truely is superior to IE. the only reason everyone uses IE is coz MS likes to bundle and doesnt give consumers a direct choice!!! i hate MS and i hate IE even more! thank god a few more people made the right choice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

yay. ok 2 extensions i greatly recommend. i'd say get adblock, it will bust any ad, seriously any ad of any type. Ok than get tabbrowser extensions. This fixes it up well. I just use tabbrowser lite mode. Next, check out mozdev and get whatever you want. I'd also say what he said, get the plugins. Also for search engines go where google button is and you can go down and add engines. My favorite thing about firefox is its extensions system.


----------



## southernlady

> yay. ok 2 extensions i greatly recommend. i'd say get adblock, it will bust any ad, seriously any ad of any type


I TRIED Adblock and BROKE Firefox cause I blocked the script that told me I had new message on HERE!!! And uninstalling and then reinstalling Firefox didn't help. It REMEMBERED my profile, even going in and completely removing it in regedit. I had to re-format my DANGED computer to fix it. I'm not going NEAR that extension AGAIN! Liz


----------



## I Fix 4 U

works great, just go to tools, adblock, preferences, and find the domain name you blocked and than its type and press delete. OMG see one time i blocked google when trying to just block google adframes, and i couldnt use it. after about 15 minutes of fidgeting i realised it was adlock, and then i just went and removed the filter for google. I love it sites like newgrounds with tons of porno ads i want blocked are now gone, along with all other ad banners from everywhere else, including flash. I like some sites with bad ads because they are useful. In that case i just block the ads. PS, if firefox gets messed up like that you can open firefox in safe mode, or as a different user, disable adblock under extensions, reload firefox and configure things.


----------



## hewee

southernlady,

I was using netscape 7 and have it to block all pop ups. I have ads turned off here too. But after Mike change to the newer sofware we are using now The PM pop up did not work right. It would pop up that you had a PM but when you click on it and then your PM would open up it changed so when you clicked it that the PM message would close down after you clicked the ok about getting a PM. So I have TSG so I can get pop-up in my setting. 
Like I said I have no ads here and also there are no pop up ads here so that was what I did so the PM opens right.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

tabbrowser extensions for firefox shall fix problems like that and similar.


----------



## chaosboy

Can't believe how much crapware et al this browser stops, I just hope it stays as a niche product....


----------



## I Fix 4 U

yah, it really does prevent alot of crap.


----------



## mjta

Here is a great list of blocks I added to my adblock
[Adblock]
http://users.igl.net/kella/stpat/shar.gif
http://users.igl.net/kella/Jelly/jellytop.jpg
*adimage*
speedera
*spinbox*
tribalfusion
vibrantmedia
/[/.]adframe?[/.]/
realmedia*
*smartserve*
*servedby*
rightmedia
qksrv
*pointroll*
*mediaplex*
*intellitxt*
*fastclick*
*falkag*
*doubleclick*
*centrport*
*burstnet*
*burstmedia*
*bluestreak*
*advance.net*
*adserver*
*adrevolver*
/[/.]ads?[/.]/
/[/.]adserve?[/.]/
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...065033&hm___action=http://adforce.adtech.de/*
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...1094065033&hm___action=http://adlog.com.com/*
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...065033&hm___action=http://ak.maxserving.com/*
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...___action=http://ar.atwola.com/file/adsEnd.js
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...ction=http://ar.atwola.com/file/adsWrapper.js
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...5&lat=1094065033&hm___action=http://banners.*
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...hm___action=http://dsp.dealtime.com/scripts/*
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...p://dynamic.anandtech.com/fuseads/image.aspx*
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...4065033&hm___action=http://hera.hardocp.com/*
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...p://i.cnn.net/cnn/.element/ssi/js/1.1/main.js
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_..._action=http://images.anandtech.com/banners/*
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...3&hm___action=http://imp.partner2profit.com/*
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...4065033&hm___action=http://mediamgr.ugo.com/*
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...action=http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/*
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...=1094065033&hm___action=http://php.fark.com/*
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...094065033&hm___action=http://view.atdmt.com/*
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...094065033&hm___action=http://web.tickle.com/*
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...=http://www.anandtech.com/js/AC_Macromedia.js
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...//www.anandtech.com/js/AC_RunActiveContent.js
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...blaster-bs.com/BurstingPipe/BannerSource.asp*
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...n=http://www.homelanfed.com/phpads/adlog.php*
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...sellerratings.com/price-direct-theinquirer.pl
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...tion=http://www.xbitlabs.com/images/banners/*
http://64.4.36.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_...ion=http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/AD_Banner/*
http://us.ard.yahoo.com/SIG=12brq79...5o/*http://et.tv.yahoo.com/myet/register.html
http://users.igl.net/docisin003/pages/kissbg2.gif
http://pagead2.googlesyndication.co...240&u_his=1&u_java=true&u_nplug=12&u_nmime=42
http://lladinserts.us.publicus.com/apps/pbcsad.dll/adinsert?Spot=GIFTINSERT&TARGET=&H=210&W=210
http://pagead2.googlesyndication.co...240&u_his=1&u_java=true&u_nplug=12&u_nmime=42

Also, I have used ff for quite a while now, I have never had to reformat. Tommorow the 9th ff 1.0 comes out. Be sure and read about downloading updates, I don't know how this 1 will work, but in past you have to completely delete your firefox before downloading newer1. I love ff, and the extensions are great. I also like the nuke it ext, u can nuke anything on a page that you don't want to see.


----------



## southernlady

Okay, guys and gals...Firefox 1.0 and Thunderbird 9.0 have been RELEASED!!!!!!!!! Liz


----------



## holy_saiyan1

Its interface is amazingly easier to use than Internet Explorer's, and a lot more attractive than plain gray and blue. I love how easy it is to pick and choose what you want it to do and how you want it to look like... it's awesome!


----------



## mobo

Just to inform all involved here: The latest release of firefox is out, its 1.0 final and is downloadable here as well as the mozilla site.
http://www.softpedia.com/public/cat/10/1/10-1-28.shtml


----------



## I Fix 4 U

my adblock filters go on forever, its more detailed. private message me if you want them. Does nuke it ext also handle text?


----------



## Big-K

I use adblock. I now get very very very very very few ads ever. If only I could get rid of certain words and phrases now.

BTW, firefox 1.0 has been out in beta for a long time now, so i've had it for at least a month or two now.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I've been useing beta also. Hey, Firefox 1.0 is _A_W_E_S_O_M_E_
Now, i'd love to be selective on what text displays. That would be a good one for adblock developers. Hey, if you send me your filters i'll send you mine so we can append the filters. I don't think i have had a popup forever and now i get slim to nothing for ads. I ocassionally have to disable it on some sites but thats very rarely. I'm happy to say all web related items (eg *.htm) now open with firefox along with links. Its my default browser and will stay that way.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Well, nvm i'd use nuke anything to remove text ads, and leave the others to adblock. you can also remove the adsense inside of gmail by modifying a configfile for firefox.

update <***nuke anything will clear up a site from text, and pretty much anything, too bad its not permanent, that way i could clear out white spaces left over by adblock. i'm sure they are developing permanent tho.***>


----------



## AvvY

i am a dedicated Mozilla and now FireFox user, and previous Netscape user. but i am disapointed with the new 1.0 release . none of my plugins are compatible. its not like it was a major change in version and thus ud think my plugins would work. now i gotta wait for the developers to make the updates. im thinking of reinstalling PR just so i can maintain the use of my plugins


----------



## AvvY

altho, on a more positive note, its much faster, i have the pipelining tweak which probably helps, but i like the status bar, thats the onlything i ever liked in IE... lol


----------



## I Fix 4 U

windowblinds makes firefox look neat to. hey, just go into the browser settings and run check for updates. it should also check for extension/plugin updates. i know when i installed it had to search for updates to tabbrowser and ablock. thankfully it found them and my plugins work. (is there any permanent way to use nuke anything, or are they working on it) or on the other side, does adblock have any way to stop text.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

I downloaded Firefox 1.0 today and in my Start > Programs > Mozilla Firefox 2 shortcuts are listed, one is Mozilla Firefox and the other is Mozilla Firefox [Safe Mode]. What is the difference between these 2? I did a search at the Mozilla site and I couldn't find an answer.


----------



## Arez

Yes, Firefox is much better than IE. I have never gotten an add before, and it prevents every single security risk their is. It has a nicer interface, saves a little room on the screen, and loads faster (the program and the sites). And remember, don't forget to still like the crappy programs Windows makes, because without them, people would start exploiting Firefox.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Safe mode will use a default configuration and have most things disabled, in the event you add something to firefox and crash it.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

iXneonXi said:


> Safe mode will use a default configuration and have most things disabled, in the event you add something to firefox and crash it.


So Safe Mode is a backup browser, that could become useful. Thanks


----------



## I Fix 4 U

yah, lets say you install a buggy extension (it may happen they are being developed), and your browser won't open or crashes. You can run safemode, uninstall the extension, and then reopen normal mode. There yah go, failsafe.


----------



## linskyjack

Give em a couple of weeks on extensions---they are being updated as we speak.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

nuke anything needs and update to make it permanent...


----------



## KeithKman

Downloaded FireFox 1.0 after my friends saying how great it was. I really like it, this program will be a keeper.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Good. Yay. Another one.


----------



## eggplant43

I just downloaded ff this AM, and haven't added any extensions, add-ons yet, and I already am very impressed. I DL it last year, but didn't like it, and found it counter-intuitive. Now it seems intuitive, fast, I might even say elegant with my short exposure. I will play with it, modify it, tweak it for the next couple of days, but so far it seems like it will be the way I will go. It's so nice to see open source evolve into something so neat. If I were MS, I would be scared, very scared.

Is anyone also using Thunderbird? Any complaints, comments, suggestions?


----------



## KeithKman

I just downloaded Thunderbird. I like it a lot. Super fast. :up:


----------



## Davey7549

Has anyone figured a way to OE to open Firefox instead of IE from a link?

File types .htm and .html set to Firefox.exe and defaults are set.......

Dave


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I don't quite know... Why not use Thunderbird?


----------



## barfly

Is there any reason why I can't use smilies on ff 1 but can on ie6?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

What site's smileys?


----------



## barfly

Here


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Must be your computer because i see all smileys/graphics from this site. Try checking this out: Tools>Options>Web Features and make sure Load images is checked and for the originating website is unchecked.


----------



## barfly

Checked that, it's ok.


until I sort it out, i'll just have to get used to not using smilies or open up ie6 to reply!


----------



## eggplant43

I've got full use of smilies on my PC at TSG as well. Could it be related to your firewall, if running one?


----------



## KeithKman

I think I found a problem with the latest version of Thunderbird...look at the screenshot I took. The right side seems to be going off the box. I can't make the box bigger to see if the problem goes away.

Any way to fix this problem? Happens in other places on Thunderbird, too.


----------



## southernlady

barfly, have you run all the plugins yet?

The plugins are here: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/ and the ones you need are:
Java Plugin
Macromedia Flash Player
Macromedia Shockwave Player
QuickTime 6
Windows Media Player

I know with those running, I have no problem. It helps that I had them stashed away already in a folder so I didn't have to download them again for 1.0. Liz


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Keith are you using any desktop skinning, or themes to it. Also, you can modify window size i think in your registry.


----------



## KeithKman

iXneonXi said:


> Keith are you using any desktop skinning, or themes to it. Also, you can modify window size i think in your registry.


Thanks for the reply, but I found the bug on Mozilla's website... https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=233028. Now if I could just figure out how to install the patch they have provided.


----------



## KeithKman

southernlady said:


> barfly, have you run all the plugins yet?
> 
> The plugins are here: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/ and the ones you need are:
> Java Plugin
> Macromedia Flash Player
> Macromedia Shockwave Player
> QuickTime 6
> Windows Media Player
> 
> I know with those running, I have no problem. It helps that I had them stashed away already in a folder so I didn't have to download them again for 1.0. Liz


After I install the plug-in's, is there a way I can view the ones I have installed?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I don't quite know. When i downloaded firefox it came working. Now did you install adblock or something or tabbrowser and accidently block the smilies. I once had it where there were no smileys or (quote edit) buttons but i went to what i said earlier and allowed all images. Try having all there to allow them to pass through, because if you have firefox 1.0 it should (by start) be able to show the smileys.


----------



## southernlady

KeithKman,


> After I install the plug-in's, is there a way I can view the ones I have installed?


Well, these two: Macromedia Flash Player and Macromedia Shockwave Player will take you to Macromedia's page to test it out to be sure it works. QuickTime 6 will ask if you want to view it and run it, You can also run the iTunes one which is the companion to Quick Time. And Windows Media Player will turn itself on once installed. So yes, you will be able to view them. The only one not immediately viewable is the java. Liz


----------



## Davey7549

For those of you who like to easily spell check you posting before submission here is spell checker I installed and briefly tested.

Seems to suit my needs and found it easy to install.

Once installed you are able to drag the Icon up to tool bar through the customize process. It will appear grayed out until there is something in focus to spell check by placing cursor where to begin. Here at TSG for instance the Title bar is a separate entity from main body of posting.

SpellBound

Dave


----------



## linskyjack

Davey7549 said:


> For those of you who like to easily spell check you posting before submission here is spell checker I installed and briefly tested.
> 
> Seems to suit my needs and found it easy to install.
> 
> Once installed you are able to drag the Icon up to tool bar through the customize process. It will appear grayed out until there is something in focus to spell check by placing cursor where to begin. Here at TSG for instance the Title bar is a separate entity from main body of posting.
> 
> SpellBound
> 
> Dave


Davey--you need to make Firefox your default browser. Then when you click on a link in an email it should take you straight there.


----------



## Davey7549

So far what I have tested using Foxfire it appears to be a sound program much faster than IE ever was!
I like it!  Two :up: :up: so far 
Security of course is the issue for testing and hopefully the malicious script kiddies keep away from it and if they do attack Mozilla responds quickly!

Dave


----------



## Davey7549

Jack
That was my first thought but did not make a difference. Suspect something in registry may be amiss at this point!
Will keep at it though!

Dave


----------



## KeithKman

If anyone can figure out how to install patches for Thunderbird, please PM me and explain how I do it.


----------



## wolfworx

I have been using Firefox 1.0 for several weeks. I just noticed that midi music does not play as it does on sites I browse with IE. Am I missing a setting or plug-in? ...or is this feature not available on Firefox?


----------



## southernlady

Did you download media player for Firefox as the plugin as described on one of the previous pages? Liz


----------



## jillian2

southernlady said:


> I TRIED Adblock and BROKE Firefox cause I blocked the script that told me I had new message on HERE!!! And uninstalling and then reinstalling Firefox didn't help. It REMEMBERED my profile, even going in and completely removing it in regedit. I had to re-format my DANGED computer to fix it. I'm not going NEAR that extension AGAIN! Liz


I had the same problem with adding an extension. I don't remember which one as I downloaded several before I closed Firefox and reopened. One of them really messed things up and I was unable to correct it with uninstalling and reinstalling Firefox. I had to reformat Windows.

I haven't put Firefox back on yet, but am going to. One thing is for sure, I won't be downloading any of the extensions. You have to be careful with them.

Jill


----------



## I Fix 4 U

i have never had severe problems with extensions. i run updator alot and if one does mess up i just run firefox safemode and uninstall them.


----------



## wolfworx

First let me say I like Firefox in general. :up:

OK. I've visited several Modzilla and Firefox sites including 
http://update.mozilla.org/?application=firefox
in an attempt to get the Firefox browser to play midi music automatically as IE does. So far no luck.

In fact, there is absolutely no reference to playing music with the Firefox browser anywhere.

I designed a web page with a link on the page to play a midi file, and you can, in fact, play the music by clicking on the link in the Firefox browser. This is not a satifactory way to play a background music theme. When the page is opened in IE it plays automatically.

I guess my question is this:
 
Has anyone been able to load a web page with a music tag like
<bgsound src="themesong.mid" loop="-1">
and have the music play when the page loads in the Firefox browser as it does in IE?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

IDK, midi is odd in firefox. Like background or auto midi doesnt seem to work. I play runescape and the sounds and music are based in midi, and while the game works (java) i get no sound. Odd. Likely there is a tweak or a mod/extension that fixes that, as its the joy of opensource.


----------



## Darekk1982

I've downloaded Firefox recently and it seems really good to me. I have to admit that it seems better than IE. I got a couple of plug-ins and extensions as well. But I donno why when I right click on any link nothing happens. It used to work before I installed some extensions (I don't remember which one, unfortunately). Do you guys have any idea what's wrong??
darekk1982


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Try going into firefox safemode and do what you are tyring.
Program files>mozilla (safe mode)
This could help whether its your system or an extension.


----------



## Darekk1982

I've tried safe mode - it looked as if everything was going to be allright. But all of a sudden I can't do anything !! some error occures, like - you've crossed time limit needed to open this site (sth like that, I can't translate it word by word, sorry), and then firefox stops. Any idea??


----------



## I Fix 4 U

oh, it prolly timed out. 
that may be totally different. Howbout you load up normal mode, disable all extensions, and then close firefox and open it again. This will make it sure that its not an extension. Also, is it just one website where you can't right click?


----------



## Whiteskin

tell me, do Midi backgrounded pages validate as html4.0? It may be that they don't and if not, that's why firefox will not play them: Firefox is aiming for a standards compliant web browsing experiance, and as such ignores IE's html extentions. (Of course, this isn't to say gecko is itself without flaws... moz.opacity anyone?)


----------



## I Fix 4 U

yah, i'll go check w3c, or maybe you should...


----------



## mike5532g

Hi southernlady, I did something similar, but the solution was to go to tools>adblock>preferences. Look for all instances of forums.techguy.org and delete.
Problem solved. You should give that extension another try, it's one of the best they've made.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

yes, and i'd be happy to give anyone my blocklist for adlock, it works wonders. Just append it to yours, and yall append and send, and we could host the largest adblock filters ever.


----------



## Darekk1982

I did as you said, Neon (or sth like that). Just uninstalled all extensions and firefox's working as never before!!! I heard somewhere that they (extensions) should be in the same language type as firefox. Mine were not.
The only error that sometimes occures now is that "there's no data on this page", and firefox stops. It usually helps to "refresh" then, although it's really annoying!!


----------



## vreyens

Darekk1982 said:


> I did as you said, Neon (or sth like that). Just uninstalled all extensions and firefox's working as never before!!! I heard somewhere that they (extensions) should be in the same language type as firefox. Mine were not.
> The only error that sometimes occures now is that "there's no data on this page", and firefox stops. It usually helps to "refresh" then, although it's really annoying!!


Hi Darekk1982,
I think this will fix your problem.
Type about:config in the location bar, then look for the line browser.xul.error_pages.enabled and change its value to true.
Barry


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Oh yah, i did that too. Thanx for mentioning it vreyens. Also, some blocking programs will make it say that, like protowall, sygate, hosts file, peer guarding. Any of those will cause something like that.
And what you said earlier, does that mean firefox is running better?


----------



## Darekk1982

Oh yeah, it's working better now. Errors rarely occurs (even anyone since I did that change!!). THX Neon!!

Barry, I donno how to find that line: 
browser.xul.error_pages.enabled
I'm just the beginner eith Fx - remember that  !!

Oh, by tha way - d'you know how to change Fx's language profile??


----------



## I Fix 4 U

You're welcome
PS, type about:config in the webadress bar.


----------



## Darekk1982

WOW!! I've found that!! I'm really proud of myself!!
Thank U Guys, I feel like the last of the Mohicans!!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Hope you enjoy firefox.


----------



## Darekk1982

Hey, but what about changing the language of my Fx ( I mean to make it English or German or something) - shall I download some extensions or something??

I really enjoy it. Neon


----------



## I Fix 4 U

do you mean like a way to swap between languages of the browser, like when loading change it from file edit etc to their rightful (other language) counterparts?


----------



## Darekk1982

I mean like changing Tool Bar, Status Panel, navigation bar or something do be displayed in other language (to be able to change it - i.e. i like it to be English, my wife wants it to be in Polish, something like that stuff).


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Just for the sake of keeping you up to date, i haven't find a way to do it in windows yet, but they have made multilanguage firefox packages for Debian Linux, so windows is either out there or soon to come, or maybe an extension supports it. Making webpages display in another language (if page permits) is quite easy. Go to tools>options>general>languages> (add a language)> (move it to the top) >refresh the page or even better close/open firefox and visit the page. That will allow you to display pages in different (preferred) languages.


----------



## Sitb

Firefox is my #1 choice. I've all but deleted Internet Explorer. I try to convince people to use fire fox. My and my friend even switched my girlfriend's browser to firefox then downloaded the IE extension to make it look as if it were still Internet Explorer. HAH! she still hasn't even noticed the change!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Lets just hope it was a theme not an extension. XD. Just messin around w/ ya.


----------



## Login Error

I have become addicted to firefox for several reasons,

1-Tabbed browsing, and the abilty to open stuff in a new tab by middle clicking links

2-Built in goolge searchbar

3-Skins, I have a brand new XP laptop that wishes it was a mac , so I have skinned firefox to look like safari

4-Live bookmarks, I dont know if IE does this, but they are cool none the less

5-Bookmark toolbar 

6-it can get past some active x things without dl'ing them (like you must download this crapware to download something from this site), you click no then re-click the file you we're downloading real quick, and boom

7- it's not made by microsoft


----------



## I Fix 4 U

And much much more. There is an extension called adblock which will kill every banner ad image flash ad etc. Firefox already handles popups quite well.


----------



## Fyzbo

I just got adblock, it's great. I'm thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Ask and i shall send you my overwhelmingly large adblock filter list.


----------



## mach9

Neon- Enjoy your posts very much, quite helpful. I have a couple dozen extensions, and -knock-on-wood- every one has worked as it should. Do you have Smiley Xtra 3.01? If so, forgive these Smilies. If not, enjoy:


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Thanx, ps i like that picture and the emoticon 
I prefer not to load up on extensions in default mode, as all i have running is adblock and the irc extension. Sometimes i will load the profile with a bunch of extensions if i wanted to show off or to do something specific.


----------



## runnyooze

i also downloaded Firefox Techguy It is fast but mostly i find internet connection and Pc performance make up for most of the speed! with dial up pages just sit there! Coudos to Firefox also spyware guard also recognizes firefox which is great! partly why i downloaded it!


----------



## Darekk1982

just a question guys, maybe behind the discussion, 
I've been also testing Firefox but also wanted to compare it to other browsers. So the thing I did is that I also installed CrazyBrowser and Opera. But now I'm thinking whether it is safe for my PC to have them all and if it hurts it in some way.
Just thought it could be the best way to choose the proper (for my PC and me of course) browser.
or you've got another idea how to make the best choice?? (Firefox's gonna be the answer???  )
THX guys


----------



## I Fix 4 U

firefox is gonna be the answer, i find other browsers less secure, ugly, or to beefed up to be as good as firefox. Now, as long as proper security measures are taken such as firewalls and configuring settings for each browser, i don't think there should be a problem 'cept windows getting a headache from all the browsers


----------



## Darekk1982

yeah, sounds good!!!
but isn't it like choosing the one browser that best fits your internet connection or something? I'm not so sure but it seems like firefox is rather slow and often doesn't display some sites. Is there a way to configure it somehow?? I'm dialing-up so maybe there's a problem??
and what about my question: isn't it risky having a couple of browsers installed and using them all (maybe not at the same time, just to test them), I mean I don't want to trouble my PC to much but I think I'm doing so by this.


----------



## dugq

I've got three browsers on my system , and used to be more, its never caused me any problems

Somewhere in Tips and Tricks forums theres some advice about hot to speed up firefox, although i haven't done it myself (dont use ff)


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'm a broadband user, i wouldn't know about firefox 56k problems. Like i said if you properly configure each security settings for all browsers and ur os and have a firewall and/or virus scanner, you should be safe.


----------



## Darekk1982

thx guys
I've got firewall and all that stuff on my PC so I'm protected, hopefully. So I'm gonna get back to safely  test my browsers!!!
I'm feeling at ease now...


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage

iXneonXi said:


> Ask and i shall send you my overwhelmingly large adblock filter list.


I'll take you up on that kind sir! I kinda need the actual extension first though, would you mind?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Private message me a contact time, but i think you can post txt files here but i'm not.


----------



## Darekk1982

fellows, I'm too lazy to search Mozilla forums so maybe someone could tell me if it is possible to make firefox open a new tab every time I type address in the location bar. I mean to make Ffox do it automatically when I type there and click enter.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yes and know, there is tabbrowsers extensions which adds tons of functionability, but the home page for that site says its unstable with firefox. I used to use it and didn't have any major problems, i had a few which i accused tabbrowser of but it couldve been anything.


----------



## Darekk1982

Yeah, I've found it and it gives me just the right option I was looking for. I haven't noticed any problems with it so far.
Hope I won't...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Well, its hard to tell if the problems are caused by it or not, b/c they aren't usually related to tabbrowser. All of a sudden a page may not display or firefox crashes or other extensions cease to work, you would have a hard time telling if it is tabbrowser or not.


----------



## php guy

The only thing I dont like about firefox is when you push in the scroll wheel on your mouse to scroll down a page faster, you cant scroll up the wheel to make it stop, you have to click it in again


----------



## I Fix 4 U

You can fix that> here:
Tools>Options>Advanced: browsing (scrolling options here)


----------



## Darekk1982

And the only thing I do not like is that there are loads of extensions for Ffox and I spend much time searching for the one (or two or three or...) I need... 
Luckily, after all, I mostly can find it...


----------



## mach9

Darekk-
I love shopping--for extensions.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

You don't necessarily need a bunch of em, i only use like 2, also, they are categorized.


----------



## roban

I love Firefox...but one thing bugs me. It takes too long to load. I click on a url shortcut and wait. It's about 20 seconds on my L800r with 256MBRAM. I hate to say it but IE pops right up. I'm not giving up on Firefox and I'll never go back to IE but I'd sure like to get it online faster. I'm running a few extensions with the default theme (I'm not an eye candy type).


----------



## linskyjack

On startup, firefox can be slow, but once you are connected and on the Internet it should fly.


----------



## Darekk1982

Yep, that's right, 
it's just kinda fun searching thru them all,
and increasing your Ffox functionality


----------



## Big-K

Firefox takes a few seconds to load(as opposed to IE's instantaneousness) on the family computer, and a bit longer on my modified compaq(which I don't use much now, as I fixed my good computer). On this one, which is built by myself, it goes instantly. On the other two comps, firefox loads pages sections at a time. On this one it all loads at once, faster than IE by far. On this one i'm definatly keeping firefox as the default(for one it's reduced the number of spyware/adware and tracking cookie occurances compared to what I used to use, Avant. This is because I have on the feature that lets you keep sites from installing stuff). This comp uses 512mb of DDR. So does the family computer. The biggest speed difference between the two is the fact that this one has a 1.3 ghz processor and the other has a 333mb one(it was built 4 years ago, dad plans to build a new one soon). That leads me to believe that processor power is worth more for firefox than memory.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Well, idk why firefox loads sites slower, mine loads way faster than IE, as far as the program loading itself, it takes longer, but that is expected because IE/explorer is integrated into windows. Firefox is a program.


----------



## Big-K

Yeah they load instantly on this computer for firefox.


----------



## Darekk1982

Have you ever had the problem with this annoying pop up 'requested page cannot be displayed' ??
I often get such one and have to reload about two times until it displays. Is it due to my PC or can configure it somehow? What is the reason of that displaying problem?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Maybe a 56k thing. I have never had that problem.


----------



## Darekk1982

Yeah, maybe, I just gotta live with it, I think 
(or change my net connection)...

Probly it's a matter of getting used to it


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Thought so


----------



## php guy

Well, I went to the settings for the scroll wheel... Still couldn't get it how I asked  Oh well, must sacrifice for better serves, ill just have to click in again to stop the scrolling, besides that, great browser


----------



## Darekk1982

I gotta tell you that no matter what option I choose - autoscrolling or smooth - there's no diference in my Ffox. Scrolling works only when I scroll, if u know what I mean. I donno why is that, cause there should be some difference, shouldn't there??


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I have no problems with scrolling in firefox. I click up and down it goes up or down. I push the button it gives the scroller and i can make it steadily scroll up or down or stationary. I haven't found anything different about scrolling...


----------



## Darekk1982

I mean it works properly in my Ffox, like in yours Neon, but there's no difference when when I mark smooth or autoscrolling. Fortunately, it doesn't bother me at all, it works as I want it to. Sth like that


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah, i haven't changed any in a while but i think when i did change it nothing happened like urs. Yah, i'm fine the way it is now


----------



## Darekk1982

OK , so tell me sth yet,
when I right-click to show the pop up menu it displayes up to the page, I mean it unrolls in the way that I can see only it's (menu) bottom, the rest is hidden somewhere above (I mean it goes to the top of my monitor, so some part is above it ??). Only when I click stright under the toolbar it unrolls down and I can see the whole menu. It's rather difficult matter for me to express (urrrgh..) but I hope U understand it. I've been just wondering if I can change it somehow (the way pop up menu unrolls).


----------



## Fyzbo

So firefox has lately been giving me a Address Not Found Error on pages that I know should pop up, like google. I open IE and every site works fine. What's up with this?


----------



## alex_holker

Fyzbo said:


> So firefox has lately been giving me a Address Not Found Error on pages that I know should pop up, like google. I open IE and every site works fine. What's up with this?


I've had that problem at times too with Mozilla. I'm just guessing, but it's possible that Mozilla/Firefox has a slightly shorter 'window' waiting for a reply before it assumes a website doesn't exist.

Alex


----------



## Darekk1982

alex_holker said:


> .. it's possible that Mozilla/Firefox has a slightly shorter 'window' waiting for a reply before it assumes a website doesn't exist.
> 
> Alex


I think the same and also:



iXneonXi said:


> ... a 56k thing.


but as I stated before u can get used to it although it's annoying, I think. I have the same, sometimes gotta reload tabs two or three times before displaying. 
That's life...


----------



## jima

Okay, really, this could be MY anomaly - like I don't know what the heck I'm doing, BUT....

I've made Firefox my default browser. Yesterday I tried to use Firefox to get into my bank's secured site. This was my first time to use Firefox to do this. When I entered my user id and password and pressed enter, the site came back with the standard "we didn't find you in our database" error page. Tried several times - no deal. Fired up IE and did same thing - boom! - logged in first time, no problems.

Might this have something to do with the lack of ActiveX support in Firefox? How can I prove that this is the case? Obviously Firefox was not communicating my id and password to the logon page when IE did with no problem.

Anyone had any similar experience?


----------



## Fyzbo

I'm not on Dial-up, I'm on broadband. There has to be some way to correct this problem, if not I may need to switch browsers again and stop promoting firefox.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Jima, i don't need your password but i would like the link to the site you were trying to access to see if it contains activex, because that is a likely reason.
Oh, and the two problems above/below you other two had i don't have to deal with so i couldn't help in that spot.


----------



## Big-K

I'll get the cannot access popup every once in a while, but not often, and a simple refresh usually fixes it. If I don't get it after one refresh, i'll try another site, if that one doesnt work the first try I restart the modem or computer.


----------



## Suedehead

Lately, when I press for a pop-up like comment boxes or flash games it loads a small box and then a bigger one that is MUCH smaller than the original size and I sometimes I can't resize them! Has anybody else had this problem? Any thoughts of how to solve this?

Suedehead


----------



## I Fix 4 U

possibly javascript settings.


----------



## lionelbeck

I love Firefox. I got fed up with IE gobbling my resources and crashing all over the place. Firefox is now my default browser and I feel as though I've bought a new computer! Only trouble is a (recognised) bug that fails to recognise the existence of Windows Media Player. I've also noticed that if you mouse-over images the "alt" attribute doesn't function.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

After tweaking, (forgot what i did) i have gotten windows media player/quicktime/real integrated into firefox. Only certain things don't work (i think for example mtv)


----------



## Big-K

Mine just downloads the video/audio and plays it on the default player. For video it automatically opens Media Player Classic(built like media player 6, has quicktime and real codecs, can play anything and more that media player 9/10 can). I've found an extension for firefox that allows you to control whatever media player you choose. It's called Foxytunes and has support for: Apollo, Windows Media Player, MusicMatchJukeBox, Jetaudio, Winamp(the one I use), ITunes, wkMusik, Genericplayer, Winamp3, Foobar2000, Mediamonkey, JRiverMediaCenter, Sonique, The Core Media Player, and Quintessential Media Player. Very Useful.


----------



## LauraMJ

lionelbeck said:


> I love Firefox. I got fed up with IE gobbling my resources and crashing all over the place. Firefox is now my default browser and I feel as though I've bought a new computer! Only trouble is a (recognised) bug that fails to recognise the existence of Windows Media Player. I've also noticed that if you mouse-over images the "alt" attribute doesn't function.


Hmmm......that's odd. I use Firefox and I've never had a problem with Windows Media Player. It works fine and always has.


----------



## lionelbeck

Congratulations on your tweaking .. if only you could remember what you did! If it comes back to you, let me know. Cheers!


----------



## lionelbeck

I understand that Firefox works with earlier versions of Media Player, but can't get a handle on version 9 and above. Best wishes.


----------



## lionelbeck

Thanks - I'll have a look at that.


----------



## Big-K

It works fine with 9. I havn't been able to get that off my system yet, and right now it keeps playing all the streaming music files in media player 9. It IS compatable.


----------



## lionelbeck

Below is a cut-and-paste direct from an e-mail I received two weeks ago from Mozilla Support ...
---
There is a known bug in Firefox that causes this problem to happen. There is no gauranteed fix for the issue. Unfortunately I will not be able to assist you because this is a bug in the program and will have to be fixed with a future release of Firefox that has been programmed properly to correct the issue.

Since I am unable to help, I have issued a refund for your support ticket. You should see a refund by your next billing cycle.
---
On seeking further info on when there would be a future release of Firefox the reply was "don't know".

It's therefore a bit strange that you find it working. Every time I hit a site requiring Media Player I get the invitation to download the appropriate plug-in (which I've already got). I did follow the download invitation on one occasion but it didn't make a jot of difference.

Best wishes.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

give links please i'll see how my system responds.


----------



## Darekk1982

Has any of you ever had a problem with java plug-in?? Every time I enter site that requests such one (J2SE) there is kinda pop-up with 'install missing plug-in' button. I've tried many times to install one but with no result. There's a message error that one of Firefox's '.cab' file is missing and download cannot be completed. Any idea how to work it out??


----------



## I Fix 4 U

All java works for me, i don't think i have gotten sounds to work tho


----------



## Big-K

Maybe its the version I have. Firefox Version 1.0 Preview Release?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'm in the normal 1.0 and updated.


----------



## Big-K

Eh..I guess my reason for not updating was that when I updated to this version from .9(which was on another computer, this one was fresh when I first installed firefox), I couldnt use any of my extensions and had to reinstall them all. I'm just lazy like that.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Truth is i only had to remove 1 extension. I installed the new firefox w/o removing the old or removing my extensions. Still works for me.


----------



## betterpc

TechGuy said:


> Alright, I admit it. I'm an Internet Explorer kind of guy. I just never cared much for Netscape, Mozilla, etc. I just downloaded Firefox for the very first time tonight. I've never used a previous version. This is version 1.0PR. I love it. It's fast. Very fast. Not only do web pages load twice as fast as in IE, and seems to run much more smoothly, but it also doesn't take forever to load the program (as was my experience with Mozilla). I really like it. We'll see which one I end up using as my primary.


If you liked FireFox, take a look at K-Meleon too: http://kmeleon.sourceforge.net

It's also based on the Gecko layout engine (the rendering engine of Mozilla). Eats less computer memory than FireFox. Still, FireFox interface i like better.


----------



## blues_harp28

Just to add my two pence,the change from IE to firefox was well worth it,a far better 
brower,thanks betterpc,will check out K-Meleon.
Take care guys and girls..


----------



## dmonixed

first, whoever wondered why smoothscrolling didnt change anything, it changes scrolling with the page down button instead of jumping down a page it scrolls with page up and page down like up arrow and down arrow, it tells you this in your help contents(F1)
and just wanted to put my two cents in about ff, i think it is great, love the tab browsing, popup blocking and i dont use any extentions at all for it but i dont really care about ads on website, sometimes i click on those google ads if i like the site im at they got them there for a reason and its not for looks they are tryin to pay the bills, but since i switched from IE ha what a joke i cant believe i waited til the begining of this month to do so, i have not had a single adaware or spyware since, and oh how dont missing scanning for thos f*ckers everyday
there was something else that i actually might be able to help somebody with too but ill have to go back and check and post again


php guy said:


> Well, I went to the settings for the scroll wheel... Still couldn't get it how I asked  Oh well, must sacrifice for better serves, ill just have to click in again to stop the scrolling, besides that, great browser


i dont know if i missed a post but when you click the scroll whell button where your mouse pointer is locate a circle with an up and down arrow appears in its places if you scroll to where you want and then return your pointer to this circle it will stop scrolling or you just have to click again, how much of a sacrifice is that?and ill go back and see if i missed something and try it out on my pc and see if i can help your more

Quote:
Originally Posted by jima
Okay, really, this could be MY anomaly - like I don't know what the heck I'm doing, BUT....

I've made Firefox my default browser. Yesterday I tried to use Firefox to get into my bank's secured site. This was my first time to use Firefox to do this. When I entered my user id and password and pressed enter, the site came back with the standard "we didn't find you in our database" error page. Tried several times - no deal. Fired up IE and did same thing - boom! - logged in first time, no problems.

Might this have something to do with the lack of ActiveX support in Firefox? How can I prove that this is the case? Obviously Firefox was not communicating my id and password to the logon page when IE did with no problem.

Anyone had any similar experience?

its prolly the website, since firefox is fairly new some websites will not be compatable that would explain why IE works and firefox doesnt, you should contact the website to find out, you also may want to check java and java script in options-webfeatures


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Well, it would be nice to have those last 3 posts merged but it doesn't really matter. Lets not talk here but its good to see another FMA fan. wanna talk more use private messages tho so we don't hijack thread.


----------



## beau909

like others, i've had problems logging on to my bank's site via firefox due apparently to javascript handling errors - when i enter my credentials and click on login, it just sits there. when i check i see that i've experienced some sort of javascript error

subsequently, based on information i've gleaned from here on this forum, i went to mozilla's plugin, extension, and addon site and downloaded the javascript plugins - however when i try to run them, i am notified that i already have this verion of java and to please un-install and re-install it. how can i get javascript plugin(s) to load into firefox without having to uninstall my current java installation (afraid of not being able to access my bank at all then!!) my gratitude in advance for any helpful information that anyone might be able to provide regarding this issue. thanks,
beau909


----------



## I Fix 4 U

JAVA and JavaScript are two different things.


----------



## LauraMJ

Actually, for pages like that (my husband's company timesheet page that he has to fill out for his employees is like that) I find it easier to simply download the extension that adds a "view this page in IE" option to the right-click menu. That automatically opens the page in IE, we do whatever we need to on that website, and then just close the IE window. It's quick and convenient.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah some sites just don't support firefox as they use the proprietary code of IE.
Tell ya this tho, only found two and i've been using firefox for a veery long time.


----------



## MSM Hobbes

Just to throw in another favourable comment/review of FF. Been using it now for some time [~2 months?], and to date it is great! The only prob is at times, when I have ~10 tabs in each of 3 different windows, and a Word doc and/or Excel file, all will freeze up. But that is due to RAM, not FF. But, in a way it is FF's fault, since they make it so durn easy to have all of these tabs available, and then just to open yet more just by highlighting and right-clicking... they've made my net cruising much too easy. Must install more RAM... durn that FireFox...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

IDK i'd say its your fault for not having enough ram 
LOL j/k but i still thing you should get more ram i don't have those lag issues with multiple tabs and i only have about 448 mb how much you have it must be hardly anything to freeze the entire system...


----------



## dugq

LauraMJ said:


> Actually, for pages like that (my husband's company timesheet page that he has to fill out for his employees is like that) I find it easier to simply download the extension that adds a "view this page in IE" option to the right-click menu. That automatically opens the page in IE, we do whatever we need to on that website, and then just close the IE window. It's quick and convenient.


An alternative to the "view in IE" extension is optool 2.

Its a freeware program and it allows you to switch between most common browsers to another browser, not just FF to IE, but IE to FF, FF to Opera and so on.

The firefox supporting version is still in a alpha release, but I've been using it for a while and haven't had any problems.

Its available from

http://www.kreacom.dk/tools/optool/index.htm


----------



## Deke40

Might be of interest to Firefox users.

http://computer.howstuffworks.com/firefox.htm


----------



## Whiteskin

Wow... i just realized I'm using 21 extentions. That said, I think you guys should check out greasemonkey. There's some pretty cool scripts out there for it. http://dunck.us/collab/GreaseMonkeyUserScripts


----------



## MSM Hobbes

Deke, :up: on that article.

BTW, hate all the separate pages that must go to for reading it, but still good.


----------



## MSM Hobbes

iXneonXi said:


> IDK i'd say its your fault for not having enough ram
> LOL j/k but i still thing you should get more ram i don't have those lag issues with multiple tabs and i only have about 448 mb how much you have it must be hardly anything to freeze the entire system...


  ummm... only 256...  

yea, more RAM is being ordered, just replaced the HD couple months ago, and RAM is definately next. For some dumbarse reason when built the system, scrimped pretty badly on that important part... btw, 98SE on PIII 900MHz chip.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

256 tho is cool for 98se but then ofcourse you are using it as if it were one of those new multitasking powerhouses.


----------



## thingamajig

I use firefox but keep IE handy for two reasons:

First is memory use. I currently have FF and IE up and vewing a single (same) page. IE is using 13,402K and Firefox is using 29,748K - without extensions. If you have a dozen applications open (with a memory hog like NetBeans) like I often do, it makes it tedious to switch applications (or hide that web browsing when someone walks in  ) because the system is trashing. 

Second, there are still many sites that use IE extensions not available in Firefox  So keep encouraging it's use so it will gain market share!! :up:


----------



## edward68

Anyone know how I can get the Yahoo email faunts&colors&smiles&allthe other goodies to work in Firfox? Thanks


----------



## I Fix 4 U

How many time must i state this. Firefox has larger memory requirements, one: because its under rapid development and still has some minor memory holes, but two: Because Internet Explorer is integrated into windows and shares some of the resources already in use by the system.


----------



## brendandonhu

True, but Firefox does implement its own widges in XUL which isn't really necessary. There's a site with versions of Firefox that use native widgets, but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

How much memory saved, if its less than 10mb then i won't even consider it. Though those choices are what makes open source great.


----------



## deuce

TechGuy said:


> Alright, I admit it. I'm an Internet Explorer kind of guy. I just never cared much for Netscape, Mozilla, etc. I just downloaded Firefox for the very first time tonight. I've never used a previous version. This is version 1.0PR. I love it. It's fast. Very fast. Not only do web pages load twice as fast as in IE, and seems to run much more smoothly, but it also doesn't take forever to load the program (as was my experience with Mozilla). I really like it. We'll see which one I end up using as my primary.


I haven't read any of the thread so I'm not sure what the discussion was since your first post, but I just want to say that as winamp would put it, Firefox "really kicks the llama's a$$." I was never a Mozilla fan. Back when I used both IE and Opera, usually only using Opera to test a website on something other than IE. When Mozilla came out with Firefox v1, I downloaded it with egar enthutiasm. I love it. In fact I love it so damn much that I completely deleted IE off my system. Since I installed Firefox some months ago I have yet to get a pop-up, experience an internet bottle neck, or anything that is unsatisfactory to me. Firefox really, really is perfect, and there is no longer a need for IE. The tab feature is well worth the switch alone. I have my Firefox all customized and tweaked out, and it is so awesome I can't stop stating how awesome it is. If anyone is out there has not switched to Firefox yet, you should consider it *RIGHT NOW*. The only thing is that Firefoz isn't completely supported 100% across the internet, but support is widespread now, and will only improve as more people begin to use it.

Because virtually all spyware and virsus are written only for IE, you won't have to worry about pop-ups, and have a little less to worry about viruses. (in my opinion)

For the record, the reason I deleted IE completely off my system is I was getting some spyware that was automatically launching my IE and throwing me pop-ups, even though IE hadn't even been run in some time. I was also seeing (getting permission prompts from) all sorts of little trinkets trying to send packets out through my Sygate SPF using Internet Explorer. Of course my Sygate prevents it from getting out, but by completely deleting IE I ended the hassel of having to click "NO" everytime something tried to send something out using IE.  I would have rather kept IE installed so it is there, but oh well. So far I have experienced no problems with IE being deleted off my computer.


----------



## deuce

Oh yeah...and as a note to that discussion about ram....and multitasking power houses...

I have 11 firefox windows open right now, and (ohh ****) 39 tabs between the 11 windows, and I'm experiencing little to no difference in performance. With my 640 mb ram I see no cpu lagging, and internet pages are loading slightly slower than usual, but other than that one thing I can't even tell that I have 7 programs running, and 39 FF tabs open. Holy sh*t I love Firefox.


----------



## MSM Hobbes

deuce, just curious, what OS and chip are you using in this system? thanks!


----------



## deuce

1.4 Ghz P4 (socket 423)
MS-6339
Intel 82850 chipset
640 MB RDRam
XP Pro, SP1

It's getting old and won't upgrade well, but still runs great


----------



## doggyfoggy

Hey guys

I'm having a serious problem trying to get music to play on the firefox browser! I put music on my xanga, for example, and when i use Internet Explorer, it plays. It is an .asx file... no music files work..... not even video..... this is extremely weird... When i use firefox, nothing plays, but on internet explorer, the music automatically plays. The music is not a midi. I need serious help! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Sometimes downloading the windows media installer and rerunning it will fix the problem, also the full quicktime installer and to integrate it with firefox i think you have to check a box, then so u install those two and restart and then try using firefox again. Firefox hasn't been big on the music side for me but that fixed most music related issues. Make sure you are using 1.0


----------



## hewee

doggyfoggy,

Welcome to TSG 

asx is a Advanced Stream Redirector File and it is MS.
http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=asx+

Maybe you can add the MIME Type to firefox but I don't know.


----------



## websurfer

If oyu guys like FF you'll surely love Opera


----------



## Big-K

Why would I want to pay when I get a good one for free?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Bout to say same, i hate ad supported browsers. Nice to see u back tho websurfer.


----------



## doggyfoggy

thanks guys... i reinstalled everything... but for some reason, it still does not work... i even tried reinstalling firefox... it might just be my computer...

anyway, if anyone has any other solutions, id be happy to hear 'em. thx again!
=D


----------



## I Fix 4 U

So you reinstalled Quicktime?


----------



## websurfer

Opera has a 15px high ad in the form of a toolbar, you never notice it at most resolutions  But I'll shutuop and save that for a debate XD

FF is pretty nice, I recommend it for all beginning computer users


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah, though many advanced users use it


----------



## putasolution

For those who have recently converted to Firefox, (about time too!!  ), there are some tweaks to the about:config file that can speed up your browsing even more... check them out here


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah i did a few of those.


----------



## Kenny94

Here's something to think about? Companies/computer users should think twice before jumping on the Firefox bandwagon, according to research firm Gartner Inc. The open-source browser has been gaining market share steadily over the past few months, helped by industry support and user enthusiasm, but Firefox isn't the unstoppable juggernaut it might seem. Browser switching is taking place at the level of individual users, rather than organizations, and some of the factors that make Firefox more appealing than Internet Explorer are likely to go away as the browser gets to be more popular, according to Gartner analysts Ray Valdes, David Mitchell Smith and Whit Andrews. Read more at: http://snipurl.com/coy4

Kenny.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Hey, once firefox is all super popular i'll keep my personality and swap browsers to another small, unattacked, and better, safer browser. At the moment tho, this browser is firefox. BTW firefox update to new version is out.


----------



## Kenny94

iXneonXi said:


> Hey, once firefox is all super popular i'll keep my personality and swap browsers to another small, unattacked, and better, safer browser. At the moment tho, this browser is firefox. BTW firefox update to new version is out.


Version 1.0.2 of Mozillas Firefox web browser has just been released due to a major security flaw pertaining to a buffer overflow in legacy Netscape code used to animate GIF images. This is the second update issued by Mozilla in the last few weeks. Mozilla is advising users of their browser to update to the latest version as soon as possible to rule out the possibility of attack from a malicious attacker. To obtain the latest version of Firefox, click the following link at:
http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox


----------



## I Fix 4 U

OH NO  its starting to happen. I knew it would eventually. I wouldn't blame mozilla tho i'm gonna blame AOL for making netscape faulty.


----------



## coderitr

Don't "blame" anyone. These things happen. When you've got millions of lines of source code behind a product like this, there are always going to be a few bugs. It's a fact of life. We developers work hard to write quality software but no one is perfect and the open source community will certainly address any flaws as they arise. Please don't take a "the sky is falling" approach to every single bug. Thanks.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah but i dont like AOL lol 
no harsh feelings to the opensource community.
It's the fact that firefox is becoming popular enough for people to start exploiting it that i was eeking about.


----------



## coderitr

iXneonXi said:


> Yah but i dont like AOL lol


I don't either. Maybe if we put our heads together we can figure out how to blame them for the Kennedy assassination. 



iXneonXi said:


> no harsh feelings to the opensource community.


 :up:



iXneonXi said:


> It's the fact that firefox is becoming popular enough for people to start exploiting it that i was eeking about.


Still better and safer than IE by miles and miles.

The only complaint I have is the search bar. I wish I could place it under the address bar and make it stretch all the way across. Google's toolbar for IE does that and I got spolied to it.


----------



## putasolution

you can search from the address bar using firefox

Open about:config

In the *Filter* textbox, enter *keyword.URL*.

You should then see the keyword.URL preference with the value http://www.google.com/search?btnI=I%27m+Feeling+Lucky&q=". This is what makes it perform the equivalent of an I'm Feeling Lucky" search.

Double click that preference, and change the entry to http://www.google.com/search?btnG=Google+Search&q= in the textbox of the dialog that comes up.

Hit *OK*, and you're done!

Type something in your address bar, see what it comes up with


----------



## Kenny94

iXneonXi,

I Agree 100 %

On another note:

Looks like Google going to have their web brower????

Note: News source Mozillazine: Lead Mozilla Firefox developer Ben Goodger reports that Brian Ryner has become the latest Mozilla coder to be hired by Google. Brian has previously hacked Mozilla under the auspices of Netscape and IBM. Brian isn't the first Mozilla developer to be snapped up by Google: in the last few months, the search giant has also employed Ben Goodger and Darin Fisher. Expect an increase in speculation that Google is working on a Web browser over the next few days.


----------



## coderitr

putasolution said:


> you can search from the address bar using firefox
> 
> Open about:config
> 
> In the *Filter* textbox, enter *keyword.URL*.
> 
> You should then see the keyword.URL preference with the value http://www.google.com/search?btnI=I%27m+Feeling+Lucky&q=". This is what makes it perform the equivalent of an I'm Feeling Lucky" search.
> 
> Double click that preference, and change the entry to http://www.google.com/search?btnG=Google+Search&q= in the textbox of the dialog that comes up.
> 
> Hit *OK*, and you're done!
> 
> Type something in your address bar, see what it comes up with


Very cool. Thanks.


----------



## putasolution

Kenny94 said:


> iXneonXi,
> 
> Looks like Google going to have their web brower????
> 
> Note: News source Mozillazine: Lead Mozilla Firefox developer Ben Goodger reports that Brian Ryner has become the latest Mozilla coder to be hired by Google. Brian has previously hacked Mozilla under the auspices of Netscape and IBM. Brian isn't the first Mozilla developer to be snapped up by Google: in the last few months, the search giant has also employed Ben Goodger and Darin Fisher. Expect an increase in speculation that Google is working on a Web browser over the next few days.


If they are, then Micro$oft really will have a fight on their hands, I would say that Google is one of the more trusted names on the internet, and would certainly shift the balance of power where browsers are concerned. It would be almost inevitable that people who were undecided between IE and firefox would welcome a big name player such as Google into the fray


----------



## brendandonhu

I'm sure Microsoft has hired a few people from McDonalds, doesn't mean they're opening a restaurant. Google has been adding features just for Firefox (like the Mozilla Prefetching stuff, etc), It makes sense that they have people that know mozilla on staff.


----------



## putasolution

Google enjoy popping one at M$. Look what happened when G-mail was launched. All of a sudden hotmail users enjoyed a 125 fold increase in their mail box. MSN still smarts at having been eclipsed by Google.

Google, as you pointed out, brendan, are innovative, but they will be well aware of the implications of pushing M$ nose further out of joint, so I personally wouldn't be surprised at a push for a browser that incorporated the Google search engine. It would be a natural progression.


----------



## dstviolet

I'v been using firefox as my primary browser for several months, & it works great. :up: IE was the reason I had to use Adaware, Hijack, etc. to combat all the spyware & tons of popups I used to get. Firefox runs faster, the password manager is great(whenever you save one it automatically fills in the user & pasword next time you go to that site), & I haven't had popup problems since. In fact, these days when I run sypbot or adaware, it often doesn't find anything! In short, IE stinks!! Try Firefox.


----------



## jack8

Have to say I love it. only thing I can not get to work is Yahoo music . I always have to use IE for this. I really enjoy this site for video's etc and radio. Iam doing something wrong. 

Come on you saints Hedge End Jack


----------



## putasolution

Not quite yet... however there is news on this front



> Yahoo! Develops Love for Firefox
> 
> Yahoo! Develops Love for Firefox
> Source: The Unofficial Yahoo! Weblog [2005-03-18 00:00:00]
> 
> Yahoo! has seen the light and pledged to test against Firefox compatibility when developing new services. No more IE-only restrictions, as now spottily exist throughout the Y! empire. No word, though, on repairing restrictions that now afflict Firefox/Yahoo! users. Would that the entire universe of content providers would see this light. Ive been complaining in the Digital Music blog of online music services that dont even allow their catalogs to be viewed, much less accessed, in ...


source:http://www.webrankinfo.com/english/seo-news/topic-2391.htm


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

I installed the latest Sun Java 1.5.0_02 and it's not working with my Firefox browser. I have the "Enable Java" and "Enable Javascript" setting in Tools > Options checked. Are there any other settings I should adjust? Sun Java 1.5.0_02 is working correctly with my IE 6.0 browser. 

The previous version of Sun Java 1.4.2_06 works correctly with Firefox and I have since reinstalled that version. 

Has anyone else run into problems with Sun Java 1.5.0_02? I use Windows ME.

Thanks


----------



## putasolution

yes! did exactly as you did and went back to 1.4.2_06, until someone works out whats gone wrong


----------



## I Fix 4 U

The absolute latest java works for me. Or maybe it doesn't i have both installed even though i think i have it set to use 1.5. I play Runescape thats a a very java based game.
If firefox keeps on getting exploited and google releases a browser i'll hop onto the google browser since thats what i do. I don't suppose any of yall have used links browser??


----------



## Kenny94

iXneonXi,
My son (Hunter) plays Runescape. For the past two months he's on his computer for hours and hours playing Runescape! Heck, if he keeps his grades at school high and his baseball skills does not drop, I told him I'll keep paying 5.00 per month. He's a level 48 as of now. My ? is, do U know of any websites with some good tips for him? If there is problem to post them on this thread. U can send them to my private box if U wish. 

Thanks Kenny


----------



## putasolution

Off topic )

The best runescape sites are in my fave order

www.runehq.com
www.runevillage.net
and www.tip.it/runescape

Back on topic


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'd put tip.it on top but oh howbout you check this out.
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=2501665#post2501665


----------



## Kenny94

Thanks guys/all...........  .......... :up:

On another note. Speaking of Google on the previous posts.

Data Doctors wrote:
Weekly Advice Column: Be Careful With Google Desktop Search

One of the most powerful utilities available today comes with a very nice price tag: free. However, Google Desktop Search does have the potential to cost you information you may not want other users to see, such as e-mails you have typed and received, instant messaging conversations, and web pages you have visited. In this weeks column, Ken dispenses advice on the possible risks involved with the use of Googles lightning-fast and powerful search tool.
http://datadr.com/redir.cfm/KC_GDS


----------



## Stoner

FireFox has a moderate critical security problem.
A bug in JavaScript:

http://secunia.com/advisories/14820/

solution for now....."turn off JavaScript"


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Well i turned of javascript, but darn, thats important on many websites including here.


----------



## Kenny94

There were more security problems with Firefox between August 2004 and December 2004 than there were with Internet Explorer. Because Firefox and Mozilla get more attention from attackers and they love to see java flaws thats for sure.. Heads Ups on this one Stoner.... :up: BTW I'm not going to Disable JavaScript. I need it and let them try to get me!!!!!

It's like going over the speed limit on I-75 in Ohio when I travel to Mich if U know what I mean.......


----------



## Telstar

Stoner said:


> FireFox has a moderate critical security problem.
> A bug in JavaScript:
> http://secunia.com/advisories/14820/
> solution for now....."turn off JavaScript"


hmm...I wonder...
Could this be related to the (still unresolved) problem I recently posted in the
WinXP Forum after my latest Firefox 1.0.2 crash?
The thread is....*here*...titled *"HotSpot Virtual Machine error log help"*.

If I were to disable JavaScript, wouldn't this mean I would be unable to say,
play games in certain places like *Pogo.com* or *Yahoo Games.com* as well an any others requiring JRE?

Thanks to anyone who takes the time to read through that thread and can reply.

Telstar


----------



## Stoner

I'm not a gamer, so I don't know......probably, try it and see.

I was having trouble with FF crashing when linking to 
http://www.weather.com/weather/local/45459

I turned off JS and the problem went away. So did the functionality of that site.

This looks like a bad security situation to me, so I think I'll leave JS off untill patched.
I'd use IE, but I trust it less.


----------



## MSM Hobbes

Check out http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/asa/archives/007860.html for some more info regarding FF blocking pop-ups, etc.

Jack, that is strange - I can get weather.com lately w/o any problems, but intellicast.com is buggy as all get out when using FF


----------



## Kenny94

The problem I see for now that Firefox is basically staffed by volunteers, its two main paid programmers/top-guns were offered jobs with Google and they accepted. Rumor around the camp fire is, Google wants them for their upcoming browser? With a volunteer staff with just a handful of paid programmers simply will not be able to keep up with these new attacks and security flaws. I like firefox and will keep using their browser and IE. 
Also Internet Explorer 7.0 is coming this summer. We'll see what happens. The WAR of the browsers............


----------



## Telstar

Kenny94 said:


> I like firefox and will keep using their browser and IE.
> Also Internet Explorer 7.0 is coming this summer. We'll see what happens. The WAR of the browsers............





> *"Sources say that IE 7.0  which is code-named "Rincon," they hear  will be a tabbed browser.*


Link>>>*Microsoft Internet Explorer 7.0 Details begin to Leak*

The beta release of IE7.0 this summer should be interesting.
I've enjoyed Firefox since I first installed it but the news of a breakdown
in their staffing and subsequent support is rather disturbing.

Will follow this closely,

Telstar


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Just note JavaScript and JAVA are two different things. You will be able to play java games.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Oh, and although MS Antispyware is in need of work, and IE7 is in beta two, i am happy to see MS working on issues more vigilantly now and the two programs should turn out good after a month of the 1.0 version.


----------



## Stoner

MSM Hobbes said:


> Check out http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/asa/archives/007860.html for some more info regarding FF blocking pop-ups, etc.
> 
> Jack, that is strange - I can get weather.com lately w/o any problems, but intellicast.com is buggy as all get out when using FF


Now, that is interesting.
I loaded up JS again and went to your site and had no problems, but weather.com still locks up FF as the page is loading.
I wonder if any of the plugins are making the difference?
I only use Adblock and Flashblock.


----------



## TheWebJunkie

firefox 1.0.2 will rule ie6 forever


----------



## dugq

I would suspect its Flashblock, theres a lot of flash on that site and Opera 8 beta 2 (my default) can't cope, although Opera 7 works fine


----------



## Stoner

dugq said:


> I would suspect its Flashblock, theres a lot of flash on that site and Opera 8 beta 2 (my default) can't cope, although Opera 7 works fine


:up:

Yep, that's what it was.
Flashblock worked fine with FF 1.01 but not 1.02.


----------



## dugq

Cool, 

I just downloaded 1.0.2, and it actually works, up until now FF has always failed on my PC.
But is it enough to draw me away from Opera?


----------



## Stoner

Looks like some inconsistancies.
I use win 98se with all the security updates... except 891711, which caused havoc on my machine.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Click link below and scroll down to the 5th article.

http://www.mozillazine.org/


----------



## MSM Hobbes

Ummm... isn't 1.0.3 already out?  Could have swore that's what I d/l over the weekend - didn't think about that being the issue w/ intellicast... hmmmm... yea, brain sometimes tad slower than others  Like Jack, using Win98SE on the home PC - according to the print out of Belarc's scan [I'm at work right now] of it, don't have 891711 d/l either.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Preview releases of Firefox 1.0.3 were released last Saturday and Sunday as mentioned in the above Mozillaline link. That may be what you downloaded.


----------



## Stoner

Hobbes, don't do the 891711 update.....it's known to cause problems.


----------



## Stoner

Thanks for the link GoJoAGoGo, but I think I'll wait for a final.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'll wait for a final. There shouldn't be much time until they make it complete because they have to fix the security issue. I turned JS back on it isn't worth it i ran the test and it wasn't much data that was compromised, just lots of text from this site and runescape.com because those were the two recent sites i went to. So a little iffy for some people but not that bad, it'll be fixed soon. 
Oh, and you don't really need flashblock if you have adblock. You can block flash with adblock i'd prefer to allow everything on a website to be functional until i say otherwise with adblock then to have a play sign appear on all flash which got annoying so i removed the extension.


----------



## Stoner

Actually, my installing Flashblock had less to do with the actual 'Flash'.....more to do with blocking the exploit that some websites were using to push popunder ads. Flashblock stopped the exploit in FF 1.0.1 but caused problems in FF 1.0.2


----------



## nike

well hi peps LISTEN ITS FUNNY well i got a new camera for ?250 and i toke some pics i then put in comp wiv usb and then i broke the camera and lost the receipt


----------



## nike

GoJoAGoGo said:


> Preview releases of Firefox 1.0.3 were released last Saturday and Sunday as mentioned in the above Mozillaline link. That may be what you downloaded.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Please don't spam threads, if you need help create a new thread.


----------



## Mugen

Firefox is awesome. I hate IE.


----------



## LauraMJ

Hi, all,

Earlier on this thread there was a discussion about the FF extension "Smiley Xtra. I've had the Smiley Xtra 3.1 for a while and love it. However, some friends of mine recently downloaded it and when they tried to update it to get it running, it says that the website cannot be found. I tried to update it too (I checked periodically since new emoticons were added every once in a while) but I also get the message that the website cannot be found. It's now been several weeks, and it STILL cannot be found.......does anyone know what is going on with this extension? Has the creator dropped it? 

Thanks for any info!


----------



## LauraMJ

Never mind, I found it 

Here is the answer, if anyone doesn't know:

Smiley Project


----------



## Telstar

Hi,

*Windows XP Home
IE6/Firefox 1.0.2
SP2
JRE 1.5.0
JavaScript Enabled*

Since this is the *Firefox* thread, perhaps I can get some help here.

(I've posted in the Firefox Support Forum but have not received an answer
as yet):

I have JavaScript: *Tools>Options>Web Features>Enable JavaScript*...
checked and enabled.

Starting sometime yesterday I am NOT able to open JavaScript links in ANY
Forums (it shows JavaScript on the bottom status bar when I hover my
cursor over the link).

It works fine in IE.

For example in *Pogo.com* I cannot open any game windows which
use a JavaScript link.

What can I do?

Thanks for any help,

Telstar


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Telstar:

I don't know if you were aware but there's a huge security vulnerability issue with JavaScript and all versions of Firefox. It's been recommended to disable JavaScript until Firefox 1.0.3 is released with the JavaScript patch.

Check out his link to get more information concerning the JavaScript issue:
http://secunia.com/advisories/14820/


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'm not that worried too many sites use javascrip i have nothing to hide since i ran the test that took the memory dump and all it found was like some text from the last two sites visited.
If you have nothing to hide then don't worry.


----------



## DaveBurnett

> I'm not that worried too many sites use javascrip i have nothing to hide since i ran the test that took the memory dump and all it found was like some text from the last two sites visited.


You should be worried. The example was just that,an example. The whole of your machine's memory could be accessed, and that certainly could contain secure information you wouldn't want other people to see.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Maybe yall should, but idk what they are going to get from battlefield's dump lol.


----------



## fbcmusicman

I am having a problem using Firefox and getting broken Quicktime links. I have downloaded everything I can possibly think of and still am having problems. Any help out there would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Try uninstalling completely firefox and quicktime. Then install firefox (the latest) and then install quicktime (the latest). Sometimes it is as simple as that. Another thing i would recommend before installing firefox again is to find firefox in application data/firefox and delete the firefox folder to remove configs.


----------



## wolfworx

Just designed a web page on FrontPage for a client. Discovered some objects and functions may not work when browsed in FireFox noteably Hover Buttons. Oh well, M$ assumes you will use IE.


----------



## Big-K

ARe you sure the code for them isn't MS proprietry?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Check W3C, also i think hoverbuttons can be written in JS, but you'd have to have that enabled, hopefully it isn't written in vbscript for windows, that may explain it.


----------



## wolfworx

I brought this up to point out the big problem. Web page developers need to be aware that tools like FrontPage can and do produce a product page that may only work with IE. I like FireFox a lot, and use it for my brower most of the time. However, some page objects that work just fine with IE may NOT work with FireFox. Last year I discovered that MIDI music will not play in a FireFox browser.

As the use of alternatives to IE grows, web page developers are going to sart getting an increasing number of complaints from their clients regarding "defective" web sites. I already have!


----------



## fbcmusicman

iXneonXi,
Thanks for the help. It didn't work. It has completely baffled a computer networking friend of mine. The site that is giving me the most problem is www.chordbook.com. As previously stated by wolfworx this page must have been designed exclusively for IE in which it works perfectly. When using Firefox it goes nowhere!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Midi, mp3, and everything is playing in my firefox. Chordbook.com works fine in firefox for me, i went to the page with the little *swf file (macromedia flash program) which i hit the strum button, it played music alright, and the website itself works also.
BTW, the fact that most everything on that site (i mean the programs) are written in flash, means you should probably go to macromedia's website and download the latest flash, when installing it this time it should also install to firefox.


----------



## fbcmusicman

This is quite baffalling to me. According to my about : plugins it says
Shockwave Flash

File name: npswf32.dll
Shockwave Flash 7.0 r19

MIME Type Description Suffixes Enabled
application/x-shockwave-flash Macromedia Flash movie swf Yes
application/futuresplash FutureSplash movie spl Yes

As a point of reference the ad on the right side shows a broken Quicktime Link. Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Try opening firefox in safemod you may be bugged by an extension. Also, when you reinstalled firefox did you make sure you deleted its application data folder?


----------



## fbcmusicman

Yes we did delete the application data folder. I will try to open in Safe Mode.


----------



## sportscrazy

I just switched to Firefox and its much faster and it doesn't need any of the toolabr taking up alot of space beacuse of the corner one! I love, don't think I'll be going back to IE!

Ps. I love the tabs instead of managin with a lot of open windows!


----------



## fbcmusicman

Back from the Safe Mode. I could not get on the net in either Firefox or IE. What now.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I mean firefox safe mode. Its in ur program files folder lol. BTW safe mode disables networking unless you check safe mode with networking.


----------



## fbcmusicman

Okay I'm confused! I went to my start button and Mozilla Firefox and had two choices Mozilla Firefox and Mozilla Firefox (Safe Mode) I do not have a safe mode with networking option. When I opened in The Safe Mode I do see the ad on the right. But www.chordbook.com still does not work.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Ok, You are getting confused. Windows Has startup options called safe mode (no internet) safe mode with networking (internet). Firefox has two shortcuts, firefox and firefox (safe mode)


----------



## fbcmusicman

Okay I am now in Mozilla Firefox (Sfe Mode) what do I need to do now?


----------



## mach9

GoJoAGoGo said:


> Telstar:
> 
> I don't know if you were aware but there's a huge security vulnerability issue with JavaScript and all versions of Firefox. It's been recommended to disable JavaScript until Firefox 1.0.3 is released with the JavaScript patch.
> 
> Check out his link to get more information concerning the JavaScript issue:
> http://secunia.com/advisories/14820/


GoJo:
v. 1.03 available today, not an RC. Dwnld'd beautifully, installed without a hitch. Now to wait for some of the extensions to be updated. :up:


----------



## Telstar

Hi all,

In my previous reply (Post #244) I was asking for help with a JavaScript issue I was having in my Firefox 1.0.2.

Through an extensive Thread in the Firefox Support Forum, and the advice I received, it soon became apparent where the trouble came from.

Long story short....it turns out the problem was related to the *Tabbrowser Extensions (TBE)* add-on I had had for quite some time. The problem first began when I downloaded a TBE update. Apparently this update corrupted the Profile I was in... first giving me the JavaScript (dead links) problem,
second, not allowing the Extension Manager to open when I eventually
decided to uninstall TBE.

I have now made three error-free new Profiles. None of which are using TBE.
NO problem with Java Scripts.
Instead of TBE, I've been using instead the Tab Mix extension which is ok but, does not have many of the tab controls found in TBE
(I miss the *Load Tab Session* feature).

Bottom line....if you now have *TBE* and insist on keeping it...
*DO NOT install any updates to it* (as found when you go to Tools>Options>Advanced>Software Update).
If you don't have TBE, then install Tabbrowser Preferences or Tab Mix instead.

I started becoming suspicious when I noticed the frequency of available TBE updates....didn't seem normal to have an update almost every day.

Telstar


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah musician i shouldv mentioned that, don't use tbe, many, many people have had trouble with it. I used to have it but i removed it soon thereafter.
Installed the latest update it seems the vulnerability w/ JS has been fixed. I did the test to see if your browser has the problem, all with different websites being loaded, and all that came back through the test is a long line of "XXXXX"'s.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Firefox 1.0.3 has been released with the following fixes:

*Fixed in Firefox 1.0.3
MFSA 2005-33 Javascript "lambda" replace exposes memory contents
MFSA 2005-34 javascript: PLUGINSPAGE code execution
MFSA 2005-35 Showing blocked javascript: popup uses wrong privilege context
MFSA 2005-36 Cross-site scripting through global scope pollution
MFSA 2005-37 Code execution through javascript: favicons
MFSA 2005-38 Search plugin cross-site scripting
MFSA 2005-39 Arbitrary code execution from Firefox sidebar panel II
MFSA 2005-40 Missing Install object instance checks
MFSA 2005-41 Privilege escalation via DOM property overrides*


----------



## Big-K

Damn, it was way too hard to get firefox working good on this computer again. Yesterday I installed linux(Mandriva 10.2) on a new partition. I got firefox installed fine the first time, but then tried to import the bookmarks from my WinXP partition(whose files I am able to access from /mnt on linux), but that made my entire profile go goofy. I ended up having to delete all the firefox files. It took me a whole lotta tries to get the installer started up again, but I made the same mistake. The third time I finally decided to enter it all manually.

Other than that firefox on linux is working great!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Hey, i use firefox on linux all the time


----------



## lotuseclat79

Big-K said:


> Damn, it was way too hard to get firefox working good on this computer again. Yesterday I installed linux(Mandriva 10.2) on a new partition. I got firefox installed fine the first time, but then tried to import the bookmarks from my WinXP partition(whose files I am able to access from /mnt on linux), but that made my entire profile go goofy. I ended up having to delete all the firefox files. It took me a whole lotta tries to get the installer started up again, but I made the same mistake. The third time I finally decided to enter it all manually.
> 
> Other than that firefox on linux is working great!


Big-K,

I have never had any trouble importing my IE bookmarks into FireFox:

1) Make sure you export your bookmarks from IE to a file: bookmarks.htm
2) Import the bookmarks.htm file into Firefox on linux

Perhaps you should try opening the bookmarks.htm file with IE first to make sure its ok, and then copy the file to a linux partition prior to importing it into Firefox.

-- Tom


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Maybe he was just trying to use the import wizard during the installation and not manually


----------



## Big-K

Or maybe I was trying to import firefox bookmarks and not IE ones I actually was going into my firefox folder in Application Data on windows, taking the bookmarks.html and .bak files, and putting them into the correct folders in linux. Everytime I did that though, files would get messed up, things would delete themselves, etc. It doesn't matter now, as it's already done.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Have you tried moving other files over from windows to your linux side, may be a system issue you should check into, nother place nother time tho.


----------



## Big-K

Uh...sure. I don't see floppies as bad, I see them as a good thing. They are easy to use, supported by all operating systems and most computers post 80's, they hold enough data to be able to transfer files you need to transport. They aren't made for storage, their made for transport. Transport shouldn't need huge space.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

teengeekgrrl said:


> i have no experience with linux... i wish i did but i wouldnt be able to use it for much... i need Word and PowerPoint (not the openoffice.org thing) because I need to take stuff to and from school with me. Which is another thing i HATE: I have to use stupid floppy diskettes to transport my files! Our computer lab has frontal USB ports on their PC's but the library doesn't have them and the classrooms don't have them... and I rarely go to the computer lab cuz its like in the dungeon of the school... so im stuck using stupid demagnetizing unreadable decades-old decrepit slow bulky low-capacity stupid stupid stupid stupid STUPID floppies!!! i know that was off topic but i really hate that.


I'm feelin ya g!

i hate floppies, and our lab computers i use usb pendrive, problem is u never go there, and library only has old computers w/ floppy drives. One day ppl will figure things out and the tech admin at our school will install the mass storage device driver, so we can plug them in the back usb.

'cept openoffice is compatible with ms office, i just find ms office easier to use.


----------



## Telstar

*Windows XP Home
IE6/Firefox 1.0.2
SP2
Verizon DSL*

Occasionally I have trouble connecting to games at *Pogo.com*.

Today I received this popup....










Can anyone tell me what causes the Runtime Error and perhaps what
I can do to fix whatever causes it?

Thanks,

Telstar


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL, i think there is a pogo thread, too many times have people experienced problems with that site. They really need to revise their code.


----------



## Telstar

iXneonXi said:


> LOL, i think there is a pogo thread, too many times have people experienced problems with that site. They really need to revise their code.


I see.

I only mentioned Pogo because that's the site I happened to be in when I received that popup which references *Program: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe* which is why I posted in this Firefox thread.

Ok, I'll look for the Pogo thread.

Thank you,

Telstar


----------



## arrohead

Firefox doesnt' work with all web sites and that can prove irritating. If you are an Amazon associate for instance Firefox won't let you visit the Client page where your records are. It's the same with other web sites.

Also, once you move your favorites/bookmarks to Firefox, it doesn't seem to let you export them back to IE. 

And finding the location for Firefox Favorites is also a bit difficult.


----------



## linskyjack

Yup, when that happens just open IE.


----------



## LauraMJ

> Firefox doesnt' work with all web sites and that can prove irritating. If you are an Amazon associate for instance Firefox won't let you visit the Client page where your records are. It's the same with other web sites.


Hmmm......that's strange, I use Amazon all the time and have never had a problem seeing my account records. The same with my bank and other secure sites, I've not had any problem. In fact, there is only one that we've come across so far that won't work with FF, and that is my husband's company's site for entering in employee's timesheets.

So, for those very few IE specific sites we've encountered, we just use the handy extension that gives one an option on the right-click menu to "view this page in IE." 



> And finding the location for Firefox Favorites is also a bit difficult.


Just look under the "bookmarks" button on the toolbar.


----------



## Telstar

.

*IE View*


----------



## vanillag1rl

about the open office post. You can save your documents as 
.rtf or .doc if you want.
I use open office at home, and office suite at school.


----------



## lotuseclat79

arrohead said:


> Also, once you move your favorites/bookmarks to Firefox, it doesn't seem to let you export them back to IE. And finding the location for Firefox Favorites is also a bit difficult.


To export your bookmarks from FireFox, pull-down Bookmarks->Manage Bookmarks, then pull-down File in the BookMarks Manager and select->Export and save the exported file bookmarks.html on your Desktop. Should be a snap to import the bookmarks.html file into IE from there.

The location on my Windows XP S2 OS the FireFox bookmarks.html file is located in [Note: replace <accountname> in the path below with your account name]:
C:\Documents and Settings\<accountname>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\gvfrwmpm.default

On a Win98SE OS, it might be in C:\Windows\Application Data\... (similarly)

Easy as that!

-- Tom


----------



## arrohead

Uhh, don't understand.
If I can't find the Favorites/bookmarks in Firefox, that is the location of them, what will opening IE do for me?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## LauraMJ

Sorry, I don't understand your sentence.........


----------



## lotuseclat79

arrohead said:


> Uhh, don't understand.
> If I can't find the Favorites/bookmarks in Firefox, that is the location of them, what will opening IE do for me?
> Thanks for the help.


Well, you could follow the pathname (with your accountname substituted) to open the bookmarks.html file using the pull-down File-> Open File then follow the tree down the pathname.

With regard to opening IE, nothing with regard to FireFox bookmarks, however, if you have Favorites in IE, you can export them to a bookmarks.htm file on your desktop and then import them into FireFox with the Bookmark Manager.

-- Tom


----------



## KeithKman

Quick question...

First off, I love Firefox. I used to get no pop-ups, but now when I go to sites that have those pop-up ads, they pop up in Firefox. They didn't used to, but now they do. Any ideas? I have block popup windows enabled and they still get through. I'm using Firefox 1.0.3.


----------



## lotuseclat79

KeithKman said:


> Quick question...
> 
> First off, I love Firefox. I used to get no pop-ups, but now when I go to sites that have those pop-up ads, they pop up in Firefox. They didn't used to, but now they do. Any ideas? I have block popup windows enabled and they still get through. I'm using Firefox 1.0.3.


Hi Keith,

Well, since you have blocked popup windows, then something else has changed!

Here are some things to check:

Check that you have no allowed web sites next to the block popup windows.

I have a huge HOSTS file that resolves sites like ads.doubleclick.net to 127.0.0.1, so that is one thing to consider with regard to blocking popups that you may have had before that helped do the work of blocking popups, but is now inoperable. If you do have a HOSTS file, protect it by making it read-only (can be done from right-click Properties or Spybot S&D). If you have never had one, get one - google for "hosts file project".

Another thing to consider is are you protected by IE-SPYAD (mostly to protect IE) which uses registry entries to setup restricted zones? How about spywareblaster - it has FF protections.

If you run Spybot S&D, don't forget to immunize, and get spywareblaster if you don't have it.

If it is not any of the above, then it is something else that has changed.

Try to keep a log of changes you make to your system with regard to updates. Sometimes, various updates have to be done in a particular order so as not to have an effect on other pieces of software. I assume that when you installed Firefox 1.0.3 you followed Mozilla protocols and uninstalled 1.0.2 first, and did not install over the previous version - you get the idea! As a last resort, assuming you have retained the download for FF 1.0.3, uninstall and reinstall it - but, do check on the other items. Note that your FF profile is kept under the C:\Documents and Settings\... path (assuming you have XP), or elsewhere with another Windows OS, so that your settings do not get trashed when you uninstall FF (usually) unless you do a complete uninstall.

Good luck,

-- Tom


----------



## LauraMJ

Sounds like you have spyware. I'd post a HJT log in the security forum and have it analyzed.


----------



## KeithKman

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> Well, since you have blocked popup windows, then something else has changed!
> 
> Here are some things to check:
> 
> Check that you have no allowed web sites next to the block popup windows.
> 
> I have a huge HOSTS file that resolves sites like ads.doubleclick.net to 127.0.0.1, so that is one thing to consider with regard to blocking popups that you may have had before that helped do the work of blocking popups, but is now inoperable. If you do have a HOSTS file, protect it by making it read-only (can be done from right-click Properties or Spybot S&D). If you have never had one, get one - google for "hosts file project".
> 
> Another thing to consider is are you protected by IE-SPYAD (mostly to protect IE) which uses registry entries to setup restricted zones? How about spywareblaster - it has FF protections.
> 
> If you run Spybot S&D, don't forget to immunize, and get spywareblaster if you don't have it.
> 
> If it is not any of the above, then it is something else that has changed.
> 
> Try to keep a log of changes you make to your system with regard to updates. Sometimes, various updates have to be done in a particular order so as not to have an effect on other pieces of software. I assume that when you installed Firefox 1.0.3 you followed Mozilla protocols and uninstalled 1.0.2 first, and did not install over the previous version - you get the idea! As a last resort, assuming you have retained the download for FF 1.0.3, uninstall and reinstall it - but, do check on the other items. Note that your FF profile is kept under the C:\Documents and Settings\... path (assuming you have XP), or elsewhere with another Windows OS, so that your settings do not get trashed when you uninstall FF (usually) unless you do a complete uninstall.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> -- Tom


Tom, thanks for the reply. Where is the hosts file located? When I run SB I do immunize. I haven't changed any of my seetings, well I don't remember changing any. I'll post a HJT log in Secruity, if you guys want to take a look.


----------



## KeithKman

Here is my HJT log...

http://forums.techguy.org/t357642.html


----------



## lotuseclat79

KeithKman said:


> Tom, thanks for the reply. Where is the hosts file located? When I run SB I do immunize. I haven't changed any of my seetings, well I don't remember changing any. I'll post a HJT log in Secruity, if you guys want to take a look.


Download the HOSTS file from:

http://remember.mine.nu/

Depending on which Windows system you have, the HOSTS file resides in a different directory (folder) path.

For Win98SE, e.g. the HOSTS file can be put into C:\Windows while for WinXP the HOSTS file goes into: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc

Dont' forget to toggle the HOSTS file to be read-only (Spybot) or Properties can be used to do this.

-- Tom


----------



## KeithKman

lotuseclat79 said:


> Download the HOSTS file from:
> 
> http://remember.mine.nu/
> 
> Depending on which Windows system you have, the HOSTS file resides in a different directory (folder) path.
> 
> For Win98SE, e.g. the HOSTS file can be put into C:\Windows while for WinXP the HOSTS file goes into: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc
> 
> Dont' forget to toggle the HOSTS file to be read-only (Spybot) or Properties can be used to do this.
> 
> -- Tom


I'm running XP Pro. Under C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc I have 4 files. lmhosts, networks, protocol, services.


----------



## KeithKman

All I did was download the 
"127.0.0.1 Format...
Workstation (all) (zip) (m)"

I unzipped the .zip file and put the Hosts file in C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc

Is that it?


----------



## lotuseclat79

KeithKman said:


> All I did was download the
> "127.0.0.1 Format...
> Workstation (all) (zip) (m)"
> 
> I unzipped the .zip file and put the Hosts file in C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc
> 
> Is that it?


Keith,

That should do it. Unless you got onto that sites mailing list, bookmark the website, and check back every once in a while for update news. Or, you can also google HOSTS and check with some other websites that also provide HOSTS file in the same manner, but may be larger in size - e.g. mine is about 500k - I don't exactly remember whether I joined several together or where I picked it up from. Occasionally, the HOSTS file will prohibit a site that you really want to visit for some reason or another. In that case, you have to go in and put a "#" as the first character of the line that contains an entry for that website - or, several lines related to it using WordPad to do the edit. As always, you will have to modify the read only property first, and then after the edit back to read only.

I also have WinXP Pro.

Cheers,

-- Tom


----------



## hewee

HostsToggle makes turning the Hosts file "on" and "off" as easy as clicking a button.
http://accs-net.com/hosts/HostsToggle/

I only use it for backups and when I want to disable I will open HostsToggle to click disable.
But I also have edextar http://accs-net.com/hosts/eDexter.html so I have to disable the hosts file there also. I always have edextar running too.
Now I can go to the site that was blocked. 
Note: you may have clear your cache and even close down fixefox to clear everything right to get to the site and the other way to keep te blocked site from showing up again once you turn the hosts file back on.


----------



## KeithKman

Awesome! Thanks everyone.

I had a hosts file a few months ago, but it got deleted some how. Glad I have it again.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

You still may get ads in firefox. All banner ads can be removed with adblock, like images or flash. Popups and popunders via plugins can be disabled with a about:config integer, and the rest of the ads can be removed with a CSS code you add to your css file in chrome.


----------



## forum2forum

Firefox is my default browser - but can't do without IE. I've many programs dependent on IE. PDF. file crashes FireFox. There are sites that still won't work with FF. But it's a much better browser to me. I like the function where you can load something on the side bar. Usually I have the online dictionary there. Sometimes I put language translator there. I think this is a fantastic feature. It's like surfing with 2 windows, where one is the reference.


----------



## hewee

iXneonXi,

I block sites, ads and cookies with my hosts file.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Same here, i use the HOSTS file project, that won't stop the windows from opening, it'll just stop them from displaying/downloading content.


----------



## lotuseclat79

I also use the HOSTS file for such a purpose. However, I have noticed one side effect regarding the use of a HOSTS file. When logging into a dial-up account,
the larger the HOSTS file, the longer it takes to bringup the browser (I use Firefox) after making the connection with your ISP.

After downloading the latest 1.2MB HOSTS file from "The HOSTS file project" and comparing it with my previous version (500k) - the length of time to bringup Firefox increased from about 45-50 seconds to about 3 minutes.

This is a tradeoff you must be willing to make, since scanning a larger HOSTS file will naturally take more time, probably due to sequential scanning of the file - its a shame that the HOSTS file interface with the OS is not organized into a hashing scheme for rapid lookups.

-- Tom


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Nomatters i got 5MB/s downstream.


----------



## hewee

I don't think the hosts file has any effect on slower speed. But I do know it has made many sites load faster by killing the links to all the ads. 
Then I have a batch file for killing the flash and that works great too and can speed things up and take the load off the CPU that flash can take up. 
I got comcast and had it all working good by blocking the ads and flash at there site.
But now they changed things and you can not even get to there home page at all without flash. Then the page is filled with flash and a flash ad. I can not find out how to kill the flash ad without killing the rest of the flash there and if I do that then I can't get to the site. 
Now I did stop the moives part of the flash from showing up but there is still the same CPU useage from the flash. 

My hosts file is 1.10 MB.

What is the "The HOSTS file project"?


----------



## lotuseclat79

hewee said:


> What is the "The HOSTS file project"?


Hi hewee,

If you google for "HOSTS file project" it will lead you to the site at

http://remember.mine.nl/ and many other sites that reference it.

-- Tom


----------



## hewee

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi hewee,
> 
> If you google for "HOSTS file project" it will lead you to the site at
> 
> http://remember.mine.nl/ and many other sites that reference it.
> 
> -- Tom


Your link is dead so a google gave me http://remember.mine.nu/ and that link works.

Ok I see it says...


> Whats different about this Hosts file to other similar projects ?
> This Hosts file project concentrates on verified entries, that is servers that have been manually checked for validity and that they are up and running and resolve to an IP, other Hosts files projects tend not to verify their entries and so usually contain massive amounts of invalid and non-existant domains/entries which isn't the idea, accuracy is more important than quantity here


So it just making sure your host file is a good one and not filled with old dead links.

I know hpguru goes tru his hphosts files. 
http://www.hosts-file.net/downloads.html

This is what I have been using and it has been a good one. 
# hpHosts last update on 4/17/2005 10:21PM
# hpHosts last verified by hpguru on 4/17/2005

Get a new one about once a month.
Then if some real bad site come out he will put out a "critical updates" that you can download to add to the hosts file.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I use adblock extension for flash and other things on the page, but i do use hosts to block entire sites.


----------



## hewee

I use Netscape so it is not like IE where there are more options or programs to control flash. So that is why I made the batch file. Will someone made it for me really. 
I did find a program for turning flash on and off that works with netscape but it was more easy to use the batch file and faster too as I did not need to open a program to do anything. All the batch file does is rename the flash plugin.
Now I did have to tell some of my programs that look in the registry to exclude what it finds on the plugin. Well it does not find the plugin so thinks it has been deleted so I don't want to delete anything that points to it because the file is still there but it's name has changed from npswf32.dll to "npswf32.dll.off". So it is not a .dll file type anymore but a "OFF File" type.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I thought this was the firefox thread?..?


----------



## lotuseclat79

hewee said:


> Your link is dead so a google gave me http://remember.mine.nu/ and that link works.


hewee,

Sorry I gave you the wrong link - the .nl should have been .nu as you discovered - but, I apparently mistyped.

-- Tom


----------



## hewee

That is ok because I found it stll Tom.


----------



## Compumedic

Firefox is the ultimate and best damn browset ever! IE doesn't even come close. I have been using Firefox for quite sometime now and will never switch back to IE. The only thing is that when browsing Microsoft's website (especially updates), you need to be using IE. But other then that itz Firefox all the way.


----------



## KeithKman

When I turn my computer on, my CPU reads 100% for 45 seconds to a minute. I can't use the internet either. Is this because of the host file loading? After a minute, CPU reads 0% and everything works great.


----------



## lotuseclat79

KeithKman said:


> When I turn my computer on, my CPU reads 100% for 45 seconds to a minute. I can't use the internet either. Is this because of the host file loading? After a minute, CPU reads 0% and everything works great.


Yeah, that's my guess, as I experience the same amount of time to getup and going. Of course, its in addition to everything else that is loading, and I haven't exactly measured the time with and without the Hosts file, so I don't exactly know what it contributes to the load time.

Also, keep a look out in the next couple of months for a release of Firefox extensions from "Round Two", a Mozilla spin-off - it looks like Firefox will get even better.

Google for ("Round Two" & Firefox) to get hooked into geek.com and zdnet articles about Round Two.

-- Tom


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I can use firefox with microsoft's site, just ofcourse no windows update.


----------



## Alan18

hewee said:


> http://remember.mine.nu/ and that link works.


I had some pretty trouble with that.

Very slow computer, got 62 problems wiht spybot, 1 problem with adaware, 1 problem with MS antispyware.

Alan


----------



## I Fix 4 U

teengeekgrrl said:


> i get my windows update on my desktop... i vener go into the website. it tells me in my systen tray.


same


----------



## Topazz

KeithKman said:


> When I turn my computer on, my CPU reads 100% for 45 seconds to a minute. I can't use the internet either. Is this because of the host file loading? After a minute, CPU reads 0% and everything works great.





lotuseclat79 said:


> Yeah, that's my guess, as I experience the same amount of time to getup and going. Of course, its in addition to everything else that is loading, and I haven't exactly measured the time with and without the Hosts file, so I don't exactly know what it contributes to the load time.


I have only read the last half a dozen posts in this thread so apologies if this has been mentioned before, but if you are using Windows 2000 or XP you could try the following fix and see if it makes any difference. It was given to me when I was on dialup and I'm not sure whether it still works now that I am on ADSL but I still do the tweak anyway.

Note: I would credit the source of the info but the website reports "Page not found" so it does not appear to be there anymore.

(19.) What can I do if Hosts isn't working under Windows 2000 or XP Pro?

First, you should try using "127.0.0.1 localhost" at the top of your hosts file. If that doesn't work, try converting the entire Hosts file from 0.0.0.0 to the 127.0.0.1 format.

Those of you who use Windows 2000/XP Pro and use the very large version of the Hosts file may experience system slowdowns and slow connections. Most often, this is noticed by those with dialup connections, but may occur with broadband connections as well.

Windows 2000/XP Pro also includes a service known as the DNS cache. You can locate it in your services listed as "DNS Client". To use Hosts or DNSKong you may need to stop and disable this service. Some machines seem to run Hosts without disabling this service. It is safe to turn it off and disable it. You will likely never notice it is gone. As far as I can tell, no other Windows operating system offers such a service.


----------



## mommaknows

Hello everyone. I have heard people talk about Firefox but not being technically savvy I don't really understand. Is it only for the advanced computer users and not for the everyday users? I have entertained the though of downloading it but wanted to get some feedback from people with much more knowledge than myself. So I guess my questions are : 
1: What makes FireFox so great ?(lay-mans terms please  )

2: Where I am such a novice, should I even bother?

Your input is very much appreciated.


----------



## lotuseclat79

mommaknows said:


> Hello everyone. I have heard people talk about Firefox but not being technically savvy I don't really understand. Is it only for the advanced computer users and not for the everyday users? I have entertained the though of downloading it but wanted to get some feedback from people with much more knowledge than myself. So I guess my questions are :
> 1: What makes FireFox so great ?(lay-mans terms please  )
> 
> 2: Where I am such a novice, should I even bother?
> 
> Your input is very much appreciated.


1. What makes Firefox so great?
Its not as much a target as Internet Explorer (IE) from Microsoft for virus and spyware attacks - because it can block popup adverts, etc. in other words the vehicles which transmit the virii by tempting us with too good to be true deals... That said: anyone on the Internet today should be running anti-virus, firewall and privacy software also. There are some Free software packages out there that do a good job. Having a better browser is really a personal preference. One caveat is that if you are running a Windows system you will still need to hang onto Internet Explorer to get Windows Updates to work at the Microsoft Update site.

2. Hey, we were all novices at some point:
a) visit http://www.mozilla.org
b) click on the download link (Windows, Linux or Mac) and
c) after downloading, shutdown all other applications and your network connection (dialup only), and double-click on the file you downloaded to start up the installation wizard and follow the instructions.

Keep up-to-date on Firefox when a new release comes out - uninstall the previous release (it saves your previous configuration), and install the new release.

Also, keep your system up-to-date with critical security updates from your system vendor (Microsoft for Windows use Windows Update) or similar caveats for Linux and Mac machines.

-- Tom


----------



## KeithKman

Topazz said:


> Windows 2000/XP Pro also includes a service known as the DNS cache. You can locate it in your services listed as "DNS Client". To use Hosts or DNSKong you may need to stop and disable this service. Some machines seem to run Hosts without disabling this service. It is safe to turn it off and disable it. You will likely never notice it is gone. As far as I can tell, no other Windows operating system offers such a service.


THANKS SO MUCH! Disabling DNS Client stopped my computer from lagging for the first minute I turn it on. I went to DNS Client, then Properties, and disabled the startup type. Seems to be working. I'll try again later tonight when I get home to see if it is still working.


----------



## mommaknows

lotuseclat79 said:


> 1. What makes Firefox so great?
> Its not as much a target as Internet Explorer (IE) from Microsoft for virus and spyware attacks - because it can block popup adverts, etc. in other words the vehicles which transmit the virii by tempting us with too good to be true deals... That said: anyone on the Internet today should be running anti-virus, firewall and privacy software also. There are some Free software packages out there that do a good job. Having a better browser is really a personal preference. One caveat is that if you are running a Windows system you will still need to hang onto Internet Explorer to get Windows Updates to work at the Microsoft Update site.
> 
> 2. Hey, we were all novices at some point:
> a) visit http://www.mozilla.org
> b) click on the download link (Windows, Linux or Mac) and
> c) after downloading, shutdown all other applications and your network connection (dialup only), and double-click on the file you downloaded to start up the installation wizard and follow the instructions.
> 
> Keep up-to-date on Firefox when a new release comes out - uninstall the previous release (it saves your previous configuration), and install the new release.
> 
> Also, keep your system up-to-date with critical security updates from your system vendor (Microsoft for Windows use Windows Update) or similar caveats for Linux and Mac machines.
> 
> -- Tom


Tom:

Thanks so much for your time and input. I am going to give it a try I think, If I have any other question I hope you dont mind if I come back and ask. Thanks again.


----------



## Topazz

mommaknows said:


> 1: What makes FireFox so great ?(lay-mans terms please  )
> 
> 2: Where I am such a novice, should I even bother?


Although I much prefer and use the Opera browser myself, I have tried Firefox and agree that it is a great alternative browser to Internet Explorer, especially for novices. It is faster, has a lot of neat features (once you have tried tabbed browsing you will wonder how you did without it), many of which can be downloaded as "extensions".

As mentioned previously, browsing the internet with Firefox is much safer than with Internet Explorer but you still need to use common sense and not be complacent about being careful what you click "OK" to, download and pages you visit.

Have a look at this site for lots of good information about Firefox and how to use it. Skip Page 2 for now - just go straight to the Firefox stuff.


----------



## Topazz

KeithKman said:


> THANKS SO MUCH! Disabling DNS Client stopped my computer from lagging for the first minute I turn it on. I went to DNS Client, then Properties, and disabled the startup type. Seems to be working. I'll try again later tonight when I get home to see if it is still working.


That's great! Glad to hear that it worked for you as well. :up:


----------



## KeithKman

Well, after I disabled the DNS Client, I turned my computer off. When I came back a few hours later and turned my computer on, I got the following error message at startup. What's it mean?

I restarted the computer and didn't get the error message again. I turned my computer off and turned it back on and didn't get the error. Am I ok?


----------



## Topazz

At this stage I would not worry too much about it - it may have been just a one-off glitch with Windows. If it happens again, click on the blue "Click here" link to see what it says as that sometimes gives a clue as to what happened.

If it keeps on happening then reverse the changes to the DNS services and see how it goes. I can't see how any harm could have been done with this tweak.


----------



## Alan18

I would send the report too.

Alan


----------



## lotuseclat79

teengeekgrrl said:


> how in the heck do you get images of error screens and stuff?


Hey teengeekgrrl - your avatar makes me lol,

Google for "screen capture" & tool or Windows or something like that and look for one of the freebies.

-- Tom


----------



## Tushman

teengeekgrrl said:


> how in the heck do you get images of error screens and stuff?


Screenhunter captures the nicest and sharpest images. I've tried several different ones in the past and have settled on Screenhunter. 'Snag-it' is also excellent - however, it's not free.

http://www.wisdom-soft.com/products/screenhunter.htm


----------



## Telstar

teengeekgrrl said:


> how in the heck do you get images of error screens and stuff?


Here's my 2 cents worth and how I do it....

1>Go to *Ripway Web Hosting*...and register for an account (it's FREE).

2>Create a new Folder in C:\Program Files\ and name it *"MWSnap"*

3>Make a sub-folder in MWSnap and name it *"Snapshots"*

4>now, download and install the...*MWSnap screen-capture utility*...into it's new Directory you created.
BTW...it's FREEWARE :up:

You can use it to capture your entire Desktop or just areas of your screen such as popup messages, error messages, etc. once you read the Help section and learn how to use it's features.

Then, when you want to post in a reply something on your screen like an error message or whatever, here's what you do....

Using MWSnap click on the box that says *"Any rectangular area"* and move your cursor to define the area you want to capture.

Save the captured image to your C:\Program Files\MWSnap\Snapshots Folder.

Now...go to *Ripway* and to your account and click on *Upload* where it will allow you to "Browse" for the file in your Snapshots Folder.

Click on the file, click "Upload" in Ripway and you'll be taken to the link you can use to post the image in this thread for example.
Highlight the http:// URL that's the path to your image, right-click "Copy".
You can then "Paste" it in "Insert Image" in this Forum.

Then, when you are composing your reply, go to above the reply box you're typing in and find the "Insert Image" Icon. Click on it, "Paste" the URL, click *OK* and you should be all set.

*Click on "Preview Post" to see your image and edit your reply prior to "Submitting Reply".*

This is just one way to do it, but it's how I've captured and posted images for a long time now.

Hope this helps!

Telstar


----------



## KeithKman

teengeekgrrl said:


> how in the heck do you get images of error screens and stuff?


I pressed the Prt Scr/Sys Rq button (next to Scroll Lock and F12). I pasted the pic in Photoshop and cropped it and then posted it here.


----------



## Tushman

KeithKman said:


> I pressed the Prt Scr/Sys Rq button (next to Scroll Lock and F12). I pasted the pic in Photoshop and cropped it and then posted it here.


The one nice thing about screen capture utilities like the ones mentioned in this thread is that you don't need any software to crop it. You can define the area to be captured with a simple click & drag of a mouse.


----------



## bkpeck

I like Printkey Full...are we confusing you teengeekgirl???


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Hyperionic's suite, hypercam and hypersnap both come with 'regional' capture, if i have multiple windows open i will move my mouse over one (example the error box) and it will perfectly select the box and capture, no cropping needed.


----------



## Tushman

iXneonXi said:


> Hyperionic's suite, hypercam and hypersnap both come with 'regional' capture,


A link would be nice.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

http://www.hyperionics.com/
they are pay products


----------



## ihatespam123

i have now been using firefox for the past 3 months, WOW it is so much faster, 

i LOVE the TABED browsing, it doesnt need to to open bout a million different windoes, you can just view it all in one window. WOW


----------



## Alan18

I hatespam.

Your profile picture, HAS to be of YOU.

No cartoons.

Alan


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Did u make it?


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Here are the latest Security Fixes:

*Fixed in Firefox 1.0.4*
MFSA 2005-44 Privilege escalation via non-DOM property overrides
MFSA 2005-43 "Wrapped" javascript: urls bypass security checks
MFSA 2005-42 Code execution via javascript: IconURL


----------



## Telstar

hmm...could something be broke in my Firefox?  

This is just...so....umm, abnormal.

I just auto-updated to 1.0.4 and....

>All my extensions are working fine.

>I can access the Internet with no prob.

>JavaScripts are active.

>Firefox seems faster (wishful thinking?)

OMG!!...even has Mozilla Firefox 1.0.4 in Add/Remove.

HELP!! oh....HELP!!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

*everything* is working whoohoo


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Telstar said:


> hmm...could something be broke in my Firefox?
> 
> This is just...so....umm, abnormal.
> 
> I just auto-updated to 1.0.4 and....
> 
> >All my extensions are working fine.
> 
> >I can access the Internet with no prob.
> 
> >JavaScripts are active.
> 
> >Firefox seems faster (wishful thinking?)
> 
> OMG!!...even has Mozilla Firefox 1.0.4 in Add/Remove.
> 
> HELP!! oh....HELP!!


Great to hear on your "abnormal" update. :up: Did you do a clean install or did you install 1.0.4 over 1.0.3? I've yet to install 1.0.4 and probably will do so this weekend.


----------



## Telstar

GoJoAGoGo said:


> Did you do a clean install or did you install 1.0.4 over 1.0.3? I've yet to install 1.0.4 and probably will do so this weekend.


I was notified by the "Critical Update Available" in the upper right and it
installed 1.0.4 right over 1.0.3 (be sure to close Firefox for the install).
No need to do an uninstall of 1.0.3.

Smoothest Firefox update ever. :up:

Probably took me less than two minutes.

I backed up my Profile using MozBackup but it really wasn't necessary this time.

Also, I see relatively few problems being reported in the Firefox Forums so far.

Telstar


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Nice and easy update for me too


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Great news as I will also try the 1.0.4. update over 1.0.3 this time as previously I've done a clean install.


----------



## Telstar

GoJoAGoGo said:


> Great news as I will also try the 1.0.4. update over 1.0.3 this time as previously I've done a clean install.


Past problems with updating Firefox had left me (and many others) with a bit
of anxiety also but, that has all disappeared now with this latest 1.0.4 update.
I have a renewed faith and confidence in updating Firefox.

So, *GoJoAGoGo*....just do it!


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Telstar said:


> Past problems with updating Firefox had left me (and many others) with a bit
> of anxiety also but, that has all disappeared now with this latest 1.0.4 update.
> I have a renewed faith and confidence in updating Firefox.
> 
> So, *GoJoAGoGo*....just do it!


Same feeling here as today when I was informed of a new update, my first reaction was, "Oh Boy, Here We Go Again". Your's and iXneonXi comments have insured me all was OK this time around and I went ahead about 30 minutes ago and did the update of 1.0.4 over 1.0.3 and so far all is well as all my extensions, bookmarks etc... are working great. :up:


----------



## Telstar

GoJoAGoGo said:


> 30 minutes ago and did the update of 1.0.4 over 1.0.3 and so far all is well as all my extensions, bookmarks etc... are working great. :up:


*Yahoooo!* :up:

Ok, take it around the block, kick the tires, try your Extensions, Bookmarks, etc.
Take a look at your Add/Remove...should only show Mozilla Firefox 1.0.4.
When you know all is well, use MozBackup if you have it.

*WTG! GoJo.*


----------



## I Fix 4 U

But as with all versions, some extensions don't work. Everything for me is working fine but if you are the people who love tons of extensions and have like 21 of them, one or two may not work just because of version incompatability.


----------



## bkpeck

Telstar said:


> *Yahoooo!* :up:
> 
> Ok, take it around the block, kick the tires, try your Extensions, Bookmarks, etc.
> Take a look at your Add/Remove...should only show Mozilla Firefox 1.0.4.
> When you know all is well, use MozBackup if you have it.
> 
> *WTG! GoJo.*


Can I remove the old ones??


----------



## Telstar

bkpeck said:


> Can I remove the old ones??


You mean old Firefox versions in your Add/Remove?

The new version 1.0.4 will do this for you so you should not have to
do anything (not like in former version updates).

However, after you update to 1.0.4, take a look at your Add/Remove
and see what is there. You definitely should not see 1.0.3.


----------



## lotuseclat79

It appears that the stealthest trojans are capable of bypassing all known firewalls and utilize a vulnerability in Internet Explorer and Firefox known as invisible browser windows.

See: http://forums.techguy.org/t363717.html
for more information and the following URLs:

[Coopting a Browser: Setiri]
Trojan Horses by Ed Skoudis
http://www.informit.com/articles/article.asp?p=102181&seqNum=5&rl=1

The Complete Windows Trojans Paper
http://www.frame4.com/content/pubs/comp_trojans.txt

SensePost garage portal for download of Casper Invisible Browser Window Enumerator [must register name and email address to get freeware download after a password is sent to you in email]
http://www.sensepost.com/garage_portal.html

Be careful what you download, because when you get a trojan implanted on your system, it is no longer yours.

-- Tom


----------



## I Fix 4 U

So y don't u just scan for viruses once every week like me and use a resident shield?


----------



## lotuseclat79

iXneonXi said:


> So y don't u just scan for viruses once every week like me and use a resident shield?


Hi iXneonXi,

Here is what I do run on my WinXP Pro SP2 computer:
Spy Sweeper from Webroot with resident shields
PC-Cillin Internet Security 2005 (with firewall, spyware pattern and realtime virus scanning, network virus emergency center)
ZoneAlarm Free to trigger outbound connection requests and stealth ports
GhostSurf for privacy protection
Spybot S&D
Ad-Aware SE
"The Hosts File Project" Hosts file (1.2MB) with DNS Client turned off and Spybot S&D installed additions to the Hosts file
IE-SPYAD
SpywareBlaster
Firefox and IE browsers
Casper: Invisible Browser Window Enumerator from Sensepost (free)

You must not have read any of the URLs I recommended, otherwise, you wouldn't be asking the question, or you are assuming that by virtue of running the resident shield you are immune/protected that a trojan will be detected. Take a look at them and when you understand the trojan stealth issues you will then understand that that is no longer the case.

Take a lesson from flrman1 - he runs TDS-3 on one puter, and Trojan Hunter on the other (XP Home and XP Pro) - he's da man - he knows!

When you get a trojan, its too late, your machine is no longer yours - just look at the traffic in the Security forum.

-- Tom


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Must b what my friend's got. Time to read up because we're having trouble removing this thing, even tho AVG detects it, avg detects it every day, despite constantly clicking delete or move to vault.
Well if i do get it, what should i do, hit the safe mode, replace a couple files, clear up registry like usual, or do i gotta pull out the big guns?


----------



## lotuseclat79

iXneonXi said:


> Must b what my friend's got. Time to read up because we're having trouble removing this thing, even tho AVG detects it, avg detects it every day, despite constantly clicking delete or move to vault.
> Well if i do get it, what should i do, hit the safe mode, replace a couple files, clear up registry like usual, or do i gotta pull out the big guns?


Don't assume anything, i.e. must be what your friend's got.

Best to describe problem to flrman1 - like I said he's da man, and can probably advise you better on this issue.

When I became aware of Setiri - its 3 years down the road since it was demonstrated at the Security DEFCON - I gave the issue a further thought and started to read all I could about it - time to take some action and enlighten self and others - flrman1 by virtue of running TDS-3 and Trojan Hunter has probably the safest puters in this website.

Good luck,

-- Tom


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Actually instead of just gettin flrman to fix it, (i know he can), i'd rather both of yall give me links and post everything you know about it and ways to kill it, because i'd like to know all about it to, i guess you suggest i start by reading those links you posted.


----------



## MSM Hobbes

When upgrading/updating to FF 1.0.4, has anyone else experienced significant slowdown in the responsiveness of the browser? On my PC at home running Win98SE and now on my mom's PC w/ WinXP, after updating to 1.0.4, rebooting, and running everything in the same manner [both on DSL], and evey after performing adaware checks, seems like everything is just crawling.  Any ideas as to what to check for? Durn FF browser has gone from a turbocharged nitrous-oxide-fed rabbit to a IE'd three-legged turtle.   Oh, the other common denominator is that we are both using ZoneAlarm, her regular/free and me Pro version. Wonder if there is something there.


----------



## Telstar

MSM Hobbes said:


> On my PC at home running Win98SE and now on my mom's PC w/ WinXP, after updating to 1.0.4, rebooting, and running everything in the same manner [both on DSL], and evey after performing adaware checks, seems like everything is just crawling. Oh, the other common denominator is that we are both using ZoneAlarm, her regular/free and me Pro version.


hmm...
Well, I have WinXP Home, Verizon DSL and also have the ZA Free Version and was pleasantly surprised when I updated to the V1.0.4 when first released how smooth the transition from 1.0.3 was.

I've noticed NO slowdown in Firefox at all, so something else is going on here.

Take a look in your Add/Remove and make sure ONLY v1.0.4 shows (as you know previous upgrades required manually uninstalling former versions where v1.0.4 is supposed to do that automatically).

Also, did you copy any Extensions from one computer to the other?

Try starting your Firefox in Safe Mode and see if you experience the same problem.


----------



## MSM Hobbes

Yeap, had checked the add/remove just in case, and did so again w/ your advice, but its not on mom's - will check mine when get back there later. Nope, didn't copy any extensions between computers, or anything else for that matter. Will try in safe mode next. Thanks!


----------



## Telstar

MSM Hobbes said:


> Will try in safe mode next.


(I'm just throwing out some thoughts and ideas here...)

How about your IE, is it operating normally or is there a significant
slowdown with it also?..
(which would tend to focus blame away from your Firefox browsers)

As you can imagine, it's a real challenge to pin down the cause of such
aberrations and I find it interesting that the same thing that you are
describing is occurring on both computers. There must be a commonality.
The question is: just what is on *both* computers that results in both
comps experiencing the same kind of slowdown?

Could be Browser or could also be a DNS, TCP/IP , a virus, etc. or, even a
Program that was installed on both computers affecting Firefox speed.

Another clue: did you set up BOTH your mom's computer and your computer?
The aptly named common denominators, you may have installed something on
both computers that could be the root cause.

Is it you personally who performs the AV, Spybot, Spyware scans on both computers?

Another thing you could try is to make a new (test) Profile. Load minimal
Theme and Extensions you need and then see if there is any improvement in
speed.

Also, give....*FireTune*...a try.
It will optimize your Firefox settings and it gives you the option to use it on
whichever Firefox Profile you choose.

Give those things a try and let's see how it goes.

Telstar


----------



## MSM Hobbes

Ok,,, thanks for the FT link - great! :up:

Tried the speed test via http://www.numion.com/Stopwatch/ with both IE and FF:
With IE, a turbo'd 1.45 second average...
Before optimization w/ FF, a dismal 6.4 second average... 
After optimization w/ FF, a much more better 1.687. :up:

Since the PC's are in different houses, w/in different states [MO and AL], and using different 'net providers, the locations are indeed different.  But, yea, it was I that installed both, and also help w/ the AV stuff, and installed FF, etc.  But, for the life of me, I can not figure out why FF, which started off so durn fast, acted then like a bug stuck in molasses in a Canadian winter.  However, w/ FT, much more better. When get back to the house tonight, will try it on mine too.

Again, thanks. :up:


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I never noticed a speed change.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

In Tools > Options > Web Features I have Block Popup Windows checked. I've noticed with version 1.04 that I'm getting a lot of popup ads that are minimized. This never occurred with any other version of Firefox I used.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Same, until i installed a CSS mod for firefox that goes in user.css and stops that from happening, unfortunately I don't really remember where I got it from, i may not even have it anymore because I am not getting any popups,


----------



## Telstar

iXneonXi said:


> I never noticed a speed change.


Your Firefox may already be "optomisized" and simply cannot be
improved upon...congratulations neon! 



GoJoAGoGo said:


> In Tools > Options > Web Features I have Block Popup Windows checked. I've noticed with version 1.04 that I'm getting a lot of popup ads that are minimized.


The Popup Blocker does a good job, wonder where yours are coming from?
What do you mean they are "minimized"?
Are they *popups* or *popunders*?

Also, check this out...*"Help, I'm still getting Popups!"*


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Popunders, they are minimized to the bottom between the Quick Launch and Taskbar.


----------



## MSM Hobbes

much more better. Optimized via the same FT mentioned earlier on the Win98SE PC here at home, and went from a gastly 20-40 second range to a 0.5-4.0 second range. Strange that all I did was d/l the newest version of FF [1.0.4], uninstalled as needed the proir versions, and surfed... and after about 4-8 times on line, both totally different systems bogged down as in quicksand. Strange...  Telstar, thanks again. :up:


----------



## Telstar

MSM Hobbes said:


> much more better....went from a gastly 20-40 second range to a 0.5-4.0 second range.


That's quite an improvement I'd say.
Do the new load speeds seem "fast enough" now?
FireTune can give varying results on different computer systems.


> Strange that all I did was d/l the newest version of FF [1.0.4], uninstalled as needed the proir versions, and surfed...


Yeah, no kiddin...lol.
These personal confusers sure have their quirks and idiosyncracies.

btw...you stated that you "uninstalled prior versions" when in fact, starting
with v1.0.4, the installation automatically deletes older versions.
But, it shouldn't matter as long as it's a clean install.

Hope all is well,


----------



## Big-K

You've gotta wonder who thinks these things up. Seriously, who is going to follow the links in a window they won't even see until they close the browser? Most internet advertising seems pretty pointless to me. The only one's I know work are links to other websites, like webcomics linking to webcomics through banners.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Hey if it makes the host money and people don't worry about them than it has a decent purpose, no ads is best but a lil extra $$ is always good.


----------



## Topazz

Big-K said:


> You've gotta wonder who thinks these things up. Seriously, who is going to follow the links in a window they won't even see until they close the browser?


But ARE the pop-unders just advertisements?

I can't remember the details now but some of these things are rather sinister, installing all kinds of nasties on computers that are not using alternative browsers to IE or are not fully patched up.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

pop-unders are pointless.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

New version was released yesterday.
http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/


----------



## I Fix 4 U

w00t i'll update.


----------



## Telstar

GoJoAGoGo said:


> New version was released yesterday.
> http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/


Here we go again...so let me be the first to ask the perennial question:

*"Should I uninstall v 1.0.4 first? or is it ok to simply download and install 1.0.5 over 1.0.4"*

(Can anyone find the answer in the link?)


----------



## HenryVI

You can over-install, I did.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Telstar said:


> Here we go again...so let me be the first to ask the perennial question:
> 
> *"Should I uninstall v 1.0.4 first? or is it ok to simply download and install 1.0.5 over 1.0.4"*
> 
> (Can anyone find the answer in the link?)


I downloaded and installed 1.0.5 over 1.0.4 and so far everything is OK. All bookmarks, extensions, themes etc ... remained. I did the same last update with installing 1.0.4 over 1.0.3 and never had any issues.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah umm running check for updates in firefox says theres no updates, so is it safe to download the installer from mozilla or wait until firefox detects an update?


----------



## Telstar

GoJoAGoGo said:


> I downloaded and installed 1.0.5 over 1.0.4 and so far everything is OK. All bookmarks, extensions, themes etc ... remained. I did the same last update with installing 1.0.4 over 1.0.3 and never had any issues.


Exactly! :up:

Starting with v1.0.4, the developers had given Firefox the capability of
automatically uninstalling older versions and then installing the update.
(remember when we had to backup Bookmarks, Extensions, Themes, etc
and then uninstall the old version from Add/Remove? Looks like those days
are gone and finally the installs are simple and trouble-free).

So, now we know the answer to the question that...if it hadn't been asked,
would probably turn in to an ongoing debate as had occurred when previous
versions were released before 1.0.4.

Thanks for the headsup on the new release *GoJoAGoGo*.


----------



## Telstar

iXneonXi said:


> Yah umm running check for updates in firefox says theres no updates, so is it safe to download the installer from mozilla or wait until firefox detects an update?


No need to wait for notification in updates...
(I have NOT received an update through *Tools>Options>Advanced>Software Updates* either...
even though I have the check next to Firefox to "periodically check for updates to")

*Download Firefox v1.0.5 here*


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Telstar said:


> Exactly! :up:
> 
> Starting with v1.0.4, the developers had given Firefox the capability of
> automatically uninstalling older versions and then installing the update.
> (remember when we had to backup Bookmarks, Extensions, Themes, etc
> and then uninstall the old version from Add/Remove? Looks like those days
> are gone and finally the installs are simple and trouble-free).
> 
> So, now we know the answer to the question that...if it hadn't been asked,
> would probably turn in to an ongoing debate as had occurred when previous
> versions were released before 1.0.4.
> 
> Thanks for the headsup on the new release *GoJoAGoGo*.


You're welcome ... :up:


----------



## Telstar

Oh! and BTW...lest we forget.

*OPTIMIZE FIREFOX v1.0.5!!* 

*FireTune v1.0.5*
(new version! you may already have v1.0.4)

Download and install using the link above...

or

If you already have FireTune v1.04...open FireTune and click on
*Check for new version* on top of window.
(this will automatically uninstall v1.04 before installing v1.0.5)

*How to check if FireTune really optimized my Firefox:*

Follow these instructions...

>>Clear the cache of Firefox from the Firefox settings dialog - this is very important!
(*Tools>Options>Privacy>Cache*)

***BEFORE you optimize Firefox:***

>>navigate to http://www.numion.com/stopwatch/
and do a speed test on http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/

>>The time needed to load the site completely will be displayed to you in the browser window.
Write down the time

>>Clear the cache of Firefox from the Firefox settings dialog again - this is very important!

>>Now, close Firefox, and optimize it with FireTune

***AFTER you optimize Firefox:***

>>Start Firefox again, and *repeat the speed test* on http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/

Compare the displayed result with the result from the test before the optimization.

Everyone's speed test times will differ...
(what's important is the speed BEFORE and the speed AFTER optimization...)
but, just as an FYI, here's mine:

Before Optimizing....00:00:02.219
After Optimizing......00:00:01.94


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Mustv already been optimized i experienced no change.


----------



## LauraMJ

I already have the "Tweak Network Settings" on my Firefox. I have a very slow dial-up connection, and it made a real difference. Is it possible to also use this "FireTune" WITH the "Tweak Network Settings" extension? Will they conflict? Or are the basically the same sort of program, so that adding the FireTune will not really make a difference?


----------



## Telstar

iXneonXi said:


> Mustv already been optimized i experienced no change.


hmm...they shouldn't be EXACTLY the same before and after optimizing neon...
this could indicate a faulty optimization procedure.

Did you clear your FF Cache BEFORE running the Speed Test for the first time?
and then AFTER you optimized with FireTune?
It's necessary to have a clean Cache to get accurate page-load speed for the test.

Try it again, this time clear your Cache first..take the speed test...Optimize with FireTune...clear Cache again...take speed test...compare before and after page-load speed.

If results are the same again then you probably are correct and you are already optimized.


----------



## Telstar

LauraMJ said:


> I already have the "Tweak Network Settings" on my Firefox.
> Is it possible to also use this "FireTune" WITH the "Tweak Network Settings" extension? Will they conflict? Or are the basically the same sort of program, so that adding the FireTune will not really make a difference?


According to FireTune:


FireTune said:


> *"FireTune is based on a collection of popular and well working optimization settings used and tested by the experts."*


So it incorporates all available tweaking methods.

I doubt there would be any conflict, perhaps just a duplication or over-write of tweaks you have already made.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I did, cache was cleared each time I had 2.3 seconds before and 2.3 seconds after, although I used firetune with 1.0.4 and I'm guessing that meant it was already optimized??


----------



## LauraMJ

Thanks!


----------



## Telstar

iXneonXi said:


> I did, cache was cleared each time I had 2.3 seconds before and 2.3 seconds after, although I used firetune with 1.0.4 and I'm guessing that meant it was already optimized??


Ok, cool!

I look at your 2.3 seconds page-load speed and just wondered if it couldn't have been improved. Although, as I mentioned earlier, everyone's speed test would differ and we shouldn't compare one's to another but...

I just cleared my Cache and took another speed test and it even improved over my own test which I had posted earlier:

Last night:
Before Optimizing....00:00:02.219
After Optimizing......00:00:01.94

This morning:
00:00:00.824

Of course, it all depends on one's OS health, Internet speed, congestion, etc.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Well, i dont fit into a good category, because my computer has over 1.5GHz of speed, but under 512mb of ram. Tho i have High Speed.

I think that .8 is without clearing cache but i guess not since you're the one who always said to clear it.


----------



## Telstar

iXneonXi said:


> I think that .8 is without clearing cache but i guess not since you're the one who always said to clear it.


hmm...you got me thinkin' neon.

Well, I am one to admit a mistake.
You are right neon, I failed to clear my Cache first...my bad.

Sure, a speed around .8 is so fast as to indicate the page is already loaded in the Cache.
(which, after all, is the purpose of the Cache in the first place)

This time I was sure to clear my Cache and then take the page-load speed test.

New time: 00:00:01.998


----------



## I Fix 4 U

That's more like it


----------



## SIR****TMG

Well i was going to download 1.05 fire fox.....But since 1.06 well be released next week and skip 1.05 all together........ I think i'll wait 1.05 has real proplems from what i;m reading now...............So when 1.06 is out i well get that update ...that is why 1.05 is not updating through the update button....


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Oh darn. Could those problems be vulnerabilities?


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Yes, I heard 1.0.6 was coming out very soon. I first installed 1.0.5 over 1.0.4 and my Add/Remove Programs still showed 1.0.4 but Help > About Mozilla Firefox showed 1.0.5. So I ended up removing Firefox completely and then doing a clean install of 1.0.5. Everything is running OK so far. Now with 1.0.6 I'm not sure if I should try to install over or remove 1.0.5 first and do another clean install ...


----------



## Telstar

GoJoAGoGo said:


> I first installed 1.0.5 over 1.0.4 and my Add/Remove Programs still showed 1.0.4


hmm...it surprises me to hear this. I thought that problem was fixed with
the 1.0.4 release? I'll keep this in mind as I peruse their Forums.
I'm also surprised to hear that 1.0.6 is going to be released so soon after
1.0.5 just the other day...I know there is a 1.0.6 Beta but I guess you are
talking about a FULL release eh?


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Telstar said:


> hmm...it surprises me to hear this. I thought that problem was fixed with
> the 1.0.4 release? I'll keep this in mind as I peruse their Forums.
> I'm also surprised to hear that 1.0.6 is going to be released so soon after
> 1.0.5 just the other day...I know there is a 1.0.6 Beta but I guess you are
> talking about a FULL release eh?


Yes, when I did the 1.04 update over 1.0.3 Add/Remove Programs just showed 1.0.4. When updated 1.0.5 over 1.0.4 Add/Remove Programs still showed 1.0.4 but 1.0.5 wasn't there. It appears some people are having problems with 1.0.5 starting up.

As far as 1.0.6 being released, I'm going by this post from the Mozilla Firefox Support Forum:


> _We've run into an issue where an API change was introduced into the 1.0.5 builds
> which is going to require that we replace 1.0.5 with a new release. Please hold
> off on doing any further localizations until we have the new release ready to
> go. If all goes well, this should be on Monday. _


 
http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=292754&sid=65d8f536280568e05270eb1df8b576e9


----------



## linskyjack

I find 1.04 to be extremely buggy--at least once a day the program shuts down. I'm going back to IE if they dont get their act together.


----------



## brendandonhu

Shouldn't be using 1.0.4 anyway, there have been Security updates since then.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I dont seem to have problems with 1.0.5


----------



## ShadowKnight

Just gotta say...

*Firefox is awesome!!!*


----------



## SIR****TMG

:up: Well firefox 1.06 he here go download it ..............


----------



## HenryVI

It came out? *logging off to check/install*


----------



## HenryVI

For some terrible reason, it d/led at 200 KbPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Even when I cancelled and retried like 3 times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I have high-speed cable internet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh well, Firefox is worth it


----------



## SIR****TMG

Well, alot of demand on the site...thats why slow download time............


----------



## Big-K

Oh no! 200kbps! Everyone is gonna die! That's an acceptable download time, even with cable.


----------



## HenryVI

Well K, normally on things like that I get 900 +

But the 200 KBps slowly drops, and it dropped to 142 KBPS...........


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

So is over installing 1.0.6 over 1.0.5 cool?


----------



## Telstar

GoJoAGoGo said:


> So is over installing 1.0.6 over 1.0.5 cool?


Seems like it should work ok to install over, at least based on these opinions...
http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=294613

Let us know how it goes GoJo.

I'll be interested to hear if your 1.0.5 was removed from Add/Remove, unlike your previous experience...


GoJo said:


> *"When updated 1.0.5 over 1.0.4 Add/Remove Programs still showed 1.0.4 but 1.0.5 wasn't there."*


Hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

How can you call 200kb/s slow when you are downloading something as small as firefox?


----------



## LauraMJ

GoJoAGoGo said:


> So is over installing 1.0.6 over 1.0.5 cool?


This version specifically says to uninstall the old version before installing V1.06.

From the Firefox website release notes of version 1.06:



> Prior to installing Firefox 1.0.6, please ensure that the directory you've chosen to install into is clean and doesn't contain any previous Firefox installations.


----------



## SIR****TMG

Yes i read that too....so thats what i'll do..........


----------



## HenryVI

Do any of you that use 1.0.6 have trouble with the Mozilla extensions and themes page? Mine messes up each time I go, while my dad (who has 1.0.5) can access it perfectly.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Well u gotta remember not all themes and extensions are compatable with newer versions.


----------



## HenryVI

Well what it is is the site looks terrible, all messed up without icons and such (almost like a text only site sort-of). I was wondering if it is because of the newer FF version...


----------



## Telstar

HenryVI said:


> Well what it is is the site looks terrible, all messed up without icons and such (almost like a text only site sort-of). I was wondering if it is because of the newer FF version...


Is it ONLY with the one site?

Try clearing your Cache and restarting Firefox.


----------



## HenryVI

Telstar said:


> Is it ONLY with the one site?
> 
> Try clearing your Cache and restarting Firefox.


Yeah, only with that site, "cleared all" & used CCleaner, same thing. I'll post a screenshot if ya like.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

might be a IE only site


----------



## HenryVI

No, with 1.0.5 it works fine.


----------



## Telstar

HenryVI said:


> I'll post a screenshot if ya like.


Yeah, let's have a look at that puppy.

Better yet, copy the address from your Address bar and post it.


----------



## HenryVI

Ok, but it is in your bookmarks (or should be) under Firefox and Mozilla links

But it was messing up a lot worse earlier today, and as you can see it runs off the page, but look at it in IE to see what I mean about messing up


----------



## Telstar

Ok, they look normal in my Firefox and I also typed in the address in my IE and the page loaded normally, no scroll bar on the bottom of either.

So, let's eliminate these as suspect:

Check this...
*Tools → Options → Web Features → Enable JavaScript / Advanced → Move or resize existing Windows*...make sure they are checked.

Also, try holding Ctrl down and rotate center wheel on mouse to change font size.

Something to peruse...
http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/tips


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Telstar said:


> Seems like it should work ok to install over, at least based on these opinions...
> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=294613
> 
> Let us know how it goes GoJo.
> 
> I'll be interested to hear if your 1.0.5 was removed from Add/Remove, unlike your previous experience...
> 
> Hope all goes smoothly!


I installed 1.0.6 over 1.0.5 and all seems fine. Add/Remove Programs is correct showing only 1.0.6. I waited until Firefox notified me with the update just to insure that the update feature was working correctly. :up:


----------



## I Fix 4 U

all installed and working; how long must I wait until FireTune 1.0.6?


----------



## Telstar

GoJoAGoGo said:


> I installed 1.0.6 over 1.0.5 and all seems fine. Add/Remove Programs is correct showing only 1.0.6. I waited until Firefox notified me with the update just to insure that the update feature was working correctly.


Alright! :up:

That's great news and should be encouraging to others pondering the big
question of whether to install over or not.

I haven't received my update through my FF as yet and I'm curious to see how
much longer it will take. When I get it I'll do what you did and install over.

Thanks for the update *GoJo*! Happy browsing.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

It wont tell you to update till a lilbit longer but now it shows up in the check for updates section, before it wasn't listed.


----------



## SIR****TMG

YES, i just downloaded 1.06 and all went well..........


----------



## Telstar

iXneonXi said:


> It wont tell you to update till a lilbit longer but now it shows up in the check for updates section, before it wasn't listed.


lol..I guess I was waiting for "Room Service" (slaps forehead with heel of hand).

Just as you say neon, I checked in the *Tools>Options>Advanced>Software Update*...
lo and behold, there it was.

I'm off to update my FireFox.

Thanks for that.


----------



## Telstar

Telstar said:


> I'm off to update my FireFox.


Done!!

Wow! that was the easiest update yet.

My ZoneAlarm correctly asked me for permissions for the new version.

Add/Remove only shows v1.0.6.

I'll be looking for any hitches with my Extensions as time goes
on, but so far....*NO PROBLEMA!!*

:up:


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Telstar said:


> Done!!
> 
> Wow! that was the easiest update yet.
> 
> My ZoneAlarm correctly asked me for permissions for the new version.
> 
> Add/Remove only shows v1.0.6.
> 
> I'll be looking for any hitches with my Extensions as time goes
> on, but so far....*NO PROBLEMA!!*
> 
> :up:


Good deal, hopefully future Firefox updates will go as smoothly as this one ... :up:


----------



## SIR****TMG

:up: Great.................


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah this was the easiest one. And u know, i'm not even at my computer, i put firefox on my uncle's because i just couldn't stand IE. Ran firetune, and BOY DOES IT FLY. Haven't found a faster way to browse the net on a computer slower than 1GHz.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Updated version 1.0.7 was released yesterday.

Specific changes in Firefox 1.0.7:

* * Fix for a potential buffer overflow vulnerability when loading a hostname with all soft-hyphens
* Fix to prevent URLs passed from external programs from being parsed by the shell (Linux only)
* Fix to prevent a crash when loading a Proxy Auto-Config (PAC) script that uses an "eval" statement
* Fix to restore InstallTrigger.getVersion() for Extension authors
* Other stability and security fixes:
MFSA 2005-56 Code execution through shared function objects
MFSA 2005-55 XHTML node spoofing
MFSA 2005-54 Javascript prompt origin spoofing
MFSA 2005-53 Standalone applications can run arbitrary code through the browser
MFSA 2005-52 Same origin violation: frame calling top.focus()
MFSA 2005-51 The return of frame-injection spoofing
MFSA 2005-50 Possibly exploitable crash in InstallVersion.compareTo()
MFSA 2005-49 Script injection from Firefox sidebar panel using data:
MFSA 2005-48 Same-origin violation with InstallTrigger callback
MFSA 2005-47 Code execution via "Set as Wallpaper"
MFSA 2005-46 XBL scripts ran even when Javascript disabled
MFSA 2005-45 Content-generated event vulnerabilities*

You can download version 1.0.7 from here:
http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/


----------



## Telstar

Got this from the Sticky announcing the release of 1.0.7
at the Firefox Support Forum:

*Firefox 1.0.7 has been released. This release contains a number of security fixes over top of 1.0.6.
It does not contain any new features; new features will be available when 1.5 is released.
All users of Firefox 1.0.x are strongly advised to upgrade.

Users of Firefox 1.5 beta should not upgrade to this release.

Firefox's update mechanism should inform you in the coming week of updates found. If it does not or if you are impatient, you can download 1.0.7 from the Firefox site.

While most upgrades will go flawlessly, it may be a good idea to back up your profile (your profile contains your settings, bookmarks, extensions, etc.) before updating.

Users of Norton Internet Security (NIS) may not be able to connect to websites following the upgrade. This is a bug in NIS.*


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

To add some information, I did an install of 1.0.7 over 1.0.6 and everything went smoothly.


----------



## donhammond

I installed the version 1.5 Beta 1 over version 1.06 and everything is working just great.


----------



## wolfworx

Have they upgraded the portable version of FF?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

IDK firefox portable is still v.1.0.6 but i find it quite secure


----------



## SIR****TMG

After reading about 1.07 ...i will stay with 1.06 for awhile longer seems to me they need to get some bugs out..........


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'm still 1.0.6 here 
I got 1.0.7 on portable tho. I have to be quite secure when using it at school and so if anything were to come up it would be a better arguement if i had the latest updates.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

SIR****TMG said:


> After reading about 1.07 ...i will stay with 1.06 for awhile longer seems to me they need to get some bugs out..........


What kind of bugs have you read about?


----------



## myluvnttl

What bug are you talking about SIR****TMG?? or you just talking a lot of stuff???


----------



## I Fix 4 U

IDK, it just seems everytime theres a firefox update u should just w8 a bit for them to "fix" it.


----------



## SIR****TMG

WELL said.................IDK, it just seems everytime theres a firefox update u should just w8 a bit for them to "fix" it.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

:up: The marvels of open-source. 

Think of this, if it were M$ they'd release it and know whats wrong, decide not to fix it till next update next month.


----------



## SIR****TMG

Well I finally got the new update ........all seems to be fine........


----------



## helpme139

Hi guy, 

Not sure if this has been asked, I have read a few replies, but oh man, sorry for not reading all the replies cause it's over 30+ pages...

Well, I'm using Avant Browser, so not sure how good is it compare to firefox, I find it quite alright? What do you think? Which is better, firefox or Avant? Why is it so? 

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I like firefox b/c the freedom.


----------



## Topazz

helpme139 said:


> Well, I'm using Avant Browser, so not sure how good is it compare to firefox, I find it quite alright? What do you think? Which is better, firefox or Avant? Why is it so?


Have not used Avant myself but as far as I know it is based on Internet Explorer which makes it vulnerable to all the security flaws and exploits of that browser. Unlike Firefox and Opera it supports ActiveX controls which is one way that a lot of the nasties on the internet get onto people's PCs.

If you like Avant and keep Windows thoroughly locked down and updated and don't browse the "dodgy" sites then there is no reason for you to change.

Personally I am an Opera fan due to it being highly flexible and customisable without having to install all the extra extensions that Firefox requires for similar features and which often break the browser after upgrades.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I like firefox but if they dont shape up (its getting somewhat annoying) i may switch to opera since they are free now.
I do like to support open source tho.


----------



## helpme139

Ok, thank you you for sharing 

Have a nice day!


----------



## Raziel_Storm

Can anyone tell me if Firefox becomes the default browser when you download it, or whether it conflicts with IE?


----------



## treespirit

It doesn't become the default browser unless you tell it to, have to read everything carefully. And no it doesn't conflict with IE, some people here have more than 2 browsers.


----------



## Raziel_Storm

I just downloaded it and am using it at the moment.  It actually loads the pages a lot quicker than IE. Thanks :up:


----------



## treespirit

you're welcome, and yes it's a pretty fast browser


----------



## Raziel_Storm

It is cool. I like the Tab option, although I haven't quite worked out how to use it yet


----------



## Telstar

And be sure to Register and spend some time
looking around the Firefox...*Support Forums*








.....*FAQ's*

*Extensions*

Enjoy your Firefox!

:up:


----------



## I Fix 4 U

And use the test 1.5!! Report bugs to better the community!


----------



## Raziel_Storm

Telstar said:


> And be sure to Register and spend some time
> looking around the Firefox...*Support Forums*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....*FAQ's*
> 
> *Extensions*
> 
> Enjoy your Firefox!
> 
> :up:


Cheers for the link :up: I shall be looking on the support forums soon.



iXneonXi said:


> And use the test 1.5!! Report bugs to better the community!


:up: Shall do!


----------



## Raziel_Storm

New Firefox question...

Some of the websites I go onto in Firefox have a little yellow box at the top, something about installing plug-ins. Should I... ?


----------



## treespirit

I would say only get them if you need them or are something that you will use


----------



## Raziel_Storm

Cheers. 

I rarely go on the website so I don't think I will bother.


----------



## Gabriel

I like Firefox so far...I have it and my Explorer....I hope to get the Thunderbird email soom....


----------



## Armless

After downloading Firefox, I started wondering why I didn't download it when it first came out. I regret not getting Firefox earlier.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

1.5 (official) should be released soon. :up:
Hope it'll come in time for the public beta release of vista, then I'll have FF1.5 on new windows  :up:


----------



## lotuseclat79

iXneonXi said:


> 1.5 (official) should be released soon. :up:
> Hope it'll come in time for the public beta release of vista, then I'll have FF1.5 on new windows  :up:


Hi All,

According to Christopher Beard, the vice-president of products at Mozilla, said on Monday that there is a "strong likelihood" that Firefox 1.5, the next major version of the open source browser, will be released on Nov. 29.

So, just after midnight tomorrow it should be available is my guess.

-- Tom


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Good, then I hope it'll be vista compatable!! (64 bit and all)


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Where is it...?


----------



## HenryVI

Firefox is nice, but I'll stick with Opera.

And I'd like to know where it is too, I only see 1.5 RC3 (which I have) and 1.0.7. My dad uses it when he gets on my computer.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Well 1.5 official obviously hasn't been release yet, I was joking when I said that b/c they said it would be here on the 29th... thats today.


----------



## lotuseclat79

One notice said "this afternoon" Pacific Standard Time.

-- Tom


----------



## I Fix 4 U

That could be anywhere between now and like 8:00 here >.<
Well we'll see. *FINGERS CROSSED*


----------



## lotuseclat79

iXneonXi said:


> That could be anywhere between now and like 8:00 here >.<
> Well we'll see. *FINGERS CROSSED*


Your 8PM is my 9PM - talk about cuttin' into prime time!

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79

Looking at the download link for Firefox version 1.0.7 on http://www.mozilla.org/ I strongly suspect that the new link for version 1.5 will be: http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-1.5&os=win&lang=en-US
and as I write this I have just started to download Firefox 1.5 folks!

Let the downloads begin!

-- Tom


----------



## vreyens

Hi,
I just downloaded Firefox 1.5. Seem faster. 
There are a few extensions that I had, but no longer
work with the newer firefox.
Barry


----------



## Davec

It's on the product page now.


----------



## Topazz

You might have better luck downloading it from MajorGeeks.



HenryVI said:


> Firefox is nice, but I'll stick with Opera.


Same here, though I do install it for testing my webpages.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Wow nice, though I haven't noticed any speed improvements from 1.5 RC3, or any real improvements lol.


----------



## Topazz

vreyens said:


> There are a few extensions that I had, but no longer
> work with the newer firefox.


That is one of the major bugbears that I have with Firefox. Extensions always need updating after an upgrade and often either break Firefox or create problems with it. 

Opera has a great number of features built in to the program that need to be obtained by extensions for Firefox which makes Opera much more stable and there is no waiting until the extensions get updated. Firefox is only just catching up with a few "new" features that Opera has had for ages, eg drag-and-drop tab reordering.

Still, Firefox is streets ahead of IE so each to his/her own.

This browser faceoff article comparing Internet Explorer 7 Beta 1, Firefox 1.5 Release Candidate 1 and Opera 9 Preview 1 is rather interesting.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'm going to have to try out the newer Opera. I admit I haven't tried it since it went free.
I'll wait till its new version (or it may already be out).

Still I really like firefox, but I use only the best (of what _my_ money can buy).


----------



## jack8

Yes downloaded new version this mourning , can not see a lot of difference, but will have a good look around when I get in from work.


----------



## MightyQueenC

I notice a big difference: I have a big space at the bottom of the window.

Any way to reduce this or eliminate it?

Hiya Moo


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I dont see it on mine, have you tried dragging it? Maximize/restore?


----------



## MightyQueenC

Hi Neon  

Yes, I have done all the above. It feels a bit claustrophobic to be peering through this littlish space.


----------



## Davec

Try running in FF Safe Mode, Not Win Safe Mode. I think you may have an extension problem.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Has anyone used the "Tweak Network" extension or any other network tweaks with Firefox 1.5? Is it really necessary as Firefox 1.5 is suppose to be the fastest version released to this point?


----------



## lotuseclat79

GoJoAGoGo said:


> Has anyone used the "Tweak Network" extension or any other network tweaks with Firefox 1.5? Is it really necessary as Firefox 1.5 is suppose to be the fastest version released to this point?


Hi GoJoAGoGo,

Tweak Network 1.1, by Edwin Martin, released on November 29, 2005
Quick Description

Tweak network settings.

Updated for Firefox 1.5

Requires: Firefox: 0.9.x - 1.5.0.*

Note: 10KB download

Developer Comments:

Firefox has some built in limits on network usage. With Tweak Network Settings you can tweak these settings for faster page loading and more simultaneous downloads.

-- Tom


----------



## MightyQueenC

Davec said:


> Try running in FF Safe Mode, Not Win Safe Mode. I think you may have an extension problem.


Thank you, Davec 

Can you please tell me how to run it in Safe Mode as opposed to Win Safe Mode? 

Thanks


----------



## Davec

Use the Start Menu. You should have a Mozzilla Firefox Folder with Firefox & Firefox (Safe Mode) listed. If you get a normal screen in safe mode, then an extension is causing your problem.


----------



## MightyQueenC

When I run it in Safe Mode, it is the same white space at the bottom as before.


----------



## AvvY

MightyQueenC:

Open a run dialogue, and type (without quotes) "firefox.exe -p"
Create a new temp profile and log into TSG. See if it works. If it does, then easiest thing is to use that new profile and re-install your extensions and copy over your bookmarks. To get into your old profile, run "firefox.exe -p" again and select the other profile. Note down all installed extensions, and go into "manage bookmarks" and save them. Then run "firefox.exe -p" again, delete the old profile and select the new one, re-install your extensions and import you bookmarks.html file in with the bookmark manager.

If it doesn't work... I'm stumped - what version of firefox?


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi GoJoAGoGo,
> 
> Tweak Network 1.1, by Edwin Martin, released on November 29, 2005
> Quick Description
> 
> Tweak network settings.
> 
> Updated for Firefox 1.5
> 
> Requires: Firefox: 0.9.x - 1.5.0.*
> 
> Note: 10KB download
> 
> Developer Comments:
> 
> Firefox has some built in limits on network usage. With Tweak Network Settings you can tweak these settings for faster page loading and more simultaneous downloads.
> 
> -- Tom


lotuseclat79:

Thanks, so it appears with the updated Tweak Network 1.1 we can make the faster Firefox 1.5 even more fast.


----------



## AvvY

I just installed "Fasterfox" extension - fasterfox.mozdev.org - which allows several defined enhancement modes plus you can manually tweak things. Very nice and doesn't require installing/running a third party app.


----------



## MightyQueenC

No joy with Firefox 1.5 (even trying AvvY's suggestion) so I uninstalled and am back to using 1.0.7. I'll wait and try again sometime soon.


----------



## lotuseclat79

MightyQueenC said:


> Hi Neon
> Yes, I have done all the above. It feels a bit claustrophobic to be peering through this littlish space.


Hi MightyQueenC,

I looked at your thumbnail attachment, and I have two questions:
1) What happens when you click on the Restore Down button (middle one) in the upper right-hand corner?
2) In the lower left corner where you ask the question - and what's this thing for? (looks like a '^' character), have you tried clicking on it to see what happens? What happened if you did try?

-- Tom


----------



## MightyQueenC

Hi Tom

First #2: when I clicked on the ^ it did nothing at all, but saw it in both modes. It's not there now, of course, as I am back to using 1.0.7.

As to #1, if I remember correctly : I was able to move a double "arrowed" (headed) line that let me increase the window size up to what I posted in the attachment. It would go no bigger, in either mode.

Thanks for having a look 

I am reluctant (just now) to fiddle with Firefox1.5, as I just got all my bookmarks, themes and extentions sorted, and backed up again. I will keep reading this thread and any other Firefox 1.5 issues, here at TSG and at the Mozilla forums to see if anyone has this or a similar issue, but for now, am staying put.

Carolyn


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

MightyQueenC:

This thread at the Mozillazine Forum is similar to the problem you had with Firefox 1.5. There also appears to be a lot of other bugs with Firefox 1.5 that people are having.

http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=349131


----------



## MightyQueenC

Thank YOU :up: :up:

I finally got the new 1.5 Firefox installed correctly with all my bookmarks intact and addons and the TSG thingie. I just lost the theme's but am now using my fav (PimpZilla    )

With the help of everyone here and GoJoAGoGo's last post, I followed exactly the step-by-step by Firefizz in this link and persistance prevailed.  
I thought I had done that before, but must have missed something.
http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewt...start=30&sid=1921c2f9ec01787bb75e960a29dd4ce1

I am a happy camper, now.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Great to hear you got Firefox 1.5 running correctly ...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LMAO! You guys I just tried Opera... and I have no earthly clue as to why people like it better than firefox.
Go Firefox!  :up:


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Yes, I've tried Opera recently and it's in another world compared to Firefox. I can't believe people would want to pay for it.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah, good thing they made it free otherwise no1 would get it. I mean for the SAME ram usage, you get MUCH more with firefox... and more speed


----------



## jillian2

iXneonXi said:


> LMAO! You guys I just tried Opera... and I have no earthly clue as to why people like it better than firefox.
> Go Firefox!  :up:


I too installed Opera 8.51 . Firefox is definitely a winner. Loads webpages faster than Opera and not nearly as buggy. Seldom crashes and Easier to use too. I am still a #1 Firefox fan. I have not found a browser that is a better browser than Firefox. For me, Firefox is tops.


----------



## Topazz

New Firefox loses features.


----------



## Davec

Topazz said:


> New Firefox loses features.


The "Nightly Tester" extension made all my "incompatible" extensions function again.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

My extensions still work. Those that don't work I use an extension to make them work. Those that still don't work I mod to work. They work


----------



## LauraMJ

Good grief, the guy in that article is acting like this is a big deal. 

I would far rather know EXACTLY which extensions did NOT work with a new version of FF. Otherwise the browser keeps having problems and then you have to go through all your extensions AND themes and try them _one by one_ yourself till you find what is causing the problems. And if there is more than one causing problems, this can be a very complicated task!! 

So much better to know exactly which ones are not compatible. It's not like you can't just simply uninstall the newest version and reinstall the older version......takes, what, less than three minutes?  That is, if you were smart enough to always save FF to your computer and not delete the old installation before you are sure the new one works. 

Unlike IE, which WON'T let you reinstall an older version......... :down:


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LauraMJ said:


> Good grief, the guy in that article is acting like this is a big deal.
> Unlike IE, which WON'T let you reinstall an older version......... :down:


A) Amen
B) Unless you go through *HELL*

Besides, most extensions that say they dont work really _do_ work.


----------



## linskyjack

Mozila, being a foundation is like most foundations. Poorly managed. The facts are quiet simple. There is a major problem with 1.5 and extensions. Extensions are written by people who do it for kicks, not for profit, and thus you are really at the mercy of their benvelonce and their willingness to update their work. I was so frustrated with 1.5 that I actually downloaded the free version of Opera---There was a bit of a learning curve, and some problems, but it is so much faster then my version 1.07 of Firefox, and I am starting to use it more and more.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I have in no way found the latest opera (which I downloaded not to long ago) even 1/2 has fast as 1.5 I am using now. I only use 5 extensions and they all work. (i was able to mod 1 extension to work, and the other 2 that didnt work were updated, while 1 last one that didnt work all i had to do was disable maxversion). Firefox uses the same amount of RAM as opera, and firefox is faster. My vote is firefox.

If somebody can show me a way to speed up opera, and have all the goodness of firefox like Filterset G (AdblockPlus) please do. I'm always looking for the best. So far that would be Firefox.


----------



## linskyjack

Check out this site: http://www.howtocreate.co.uk/browserSpeed.html


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Does that have any optimize guides or it just shows Opera is faster, which to me ATM is heresy.


----------



## Skivvywaver

You know. I have tried every browser known to me. I am running Firefox 1.5 and IE at the moment. 

I can't get used to the way firefox looks and feels. I know it is most likely a better choice but it just seems so alien to me it freaks me out. No matter how I set the text it looks funny, the browser loads differently making it seem slower here. Maybe I am doing something wrong. It is supposed to be faster isn't it?

Maybe I should visit a site that teaches the migration process. I am just not real impressed. Even though it has been installed for a long time I still use IE 95% of the time.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL well i ran firetune, and network tweaker, and I've themed it to look the way I like. It is very inviting and i dont notice that much a dif from IE.


----------



## LauraMJ

I've found the default browser to look fairly close to IE, I don't find it hugely different to look at. And I do like that I CAN change the look of it if I feel like it. 

As far as the extensions, while nearly all of the ones I had downloaded for FF 1.0.7 said they were incompatible with 1.5 and there were no new updates, but when I went to the extension maker's homepage, all of them did have new versions available that were compatible with 1.5 and after I installed them they worked fine. Again, it didn't seem like a big deal to me, and I'm certainly not a much of an expert with computers. With at least the extensions I work with (I have nine), all of the makers seemed to have been prepared with the new, compatible versions. 

What problems are some people having with 1.5? I've been using it, and so far it's been working flawlessly.


----------



## Skivvywaver

I don't have any problems with it. None other than it looks funny but so did the older firefox. I ran firetune a few minutes ago and I am just trying it out now.

I think my deal is that I am very used to IE, I have always used IE so that is to be expected I guess. I use firefox, just not as often as I should most likely. 

I don't get infected using IE. I haven't had any malware for ages but at the same time I know IE is full of holes. I think I must have most of those holes plugged up or I would have trouble. 

I am most likely one good infection from IE defection. No problems, just unfamiliar.


----------



## lotuseclat79

Davec said:


> The "Nightly Tester" extension made all my "incompatible" extensions function again.


Hi Davec,

I just downloaded "Nightly Tester Tools" extension (as opposed to the Lite version), installed it, and restarted FF.

Now, my two disabled extensions which were labeled as Disabled and incompatible with FF 1.5 are fully functional - although, they seemed to work but were grayed out previously.

Thanks for the great tip! :up:

-- Tom


----------



## Gabriel

I still can't go directly to aol with Firefox....I have to go to say MSN, and then put aol in their search engine, and go to aol......
Also, eBay is real slow half the time, and the text is smaller, then it speeds up....can my java be messed up or something?


----------



## LauraMJ

It could be java...........Ebay works fine for me.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Article released today by CNET...

http://news.com.com/Unpatched+Firefox+1.5+exploit+made+public/2100-1002_3-5987401.html?tag=nefd.top


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Those losers. 
The articles don't seem to affect me tho.


----------



## f1_champ

Yea, those are a bunch of whiners........ firefox is coolest browser in this universe (unless aliens have a better one)


----------



## dcannaday

I decided to try Firefox again. It works great and fast. Now what do I need to download, flash player?, tweaking tools?, learn me lol. Thank you in advance.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Make sure you have necessary extensions
(quicktime,real, wmp) for video.
Flash for flash (just visit a flash site to see if it works).

I use firetune to tune firefox, plus some other tricks i've found myself and i'd have to go back and figure out what i did.


----------



## Alan18

GoJoAGoGo said:


> Article released today by CNET...
> 
> http://news.com.com/Unpatched+Firefox+1.5+exploit+made+public/2100-1002_3-5987401.html?tag=nefd.top


lol
See there correction?


----------



## LauraMJ

One extension you will probably need is the IEview. This adds a "view this page in IE" option to your right-click menu, for those "websites" than can't be viewed properly in anything except IE. 

After that, it totally depends on what you focus on when on the internet. In my case, having my own forums and adminstrating on another one, I have a lot of extensions to do with making forum discourse easier. I have a an option on my right-click when using text boxes that enables me to quickly chose the ability to bold, italicize, quote, color, ect any text in the quick reply box here on TSG and my forums. Huge time saver. I also have Smiley Xtra which gives me more emoticons than anyone should ever need.  Most of my extensions are of this nature. 

I also have an extension that allows me to pre-type in several email addresses, and then when logging in to or filling out places that require an email, I only need to right-click and choose which one I want. 

And of course I have the TSG extention. :up:


----------



## Gabriel

I think the IEView Extension might have solved my problem with accessing eBay. Not sure quite yet, but it seems much more navigatable......


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I like IETab better. Use IE right from inside a firefox tab  :up:
Really cool.


----------



## dcannaday

Thanks to all of you for the information you have passed along. I like this place  Merry Christmas everyone. Wait, Happy Kwanza (spelling), and maybe I should also say Happy Hanukka, hmmmmmmm maybe that is why they are saying Happy Holidays lol


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Take it over to civdebate 
TY for the complements.


----------



## -MaDcOw-

I love firefox  Havn't had a pop-up since install


----------



## I Fix 4 U

That's good :up:
I've gotten one or two but thats about it. Alot less than IE


----------



## terran2265

I've been using firefox for a long time now and I love it. There is the occasional popup that gets past but those are very rare indeed. In fact, now that I use the extension NoScript I don't think I've seen those sneaky ones anymore. Very nice software, and free!


----------



## Telstar

In case anyone is still thinking about it....


















..........







.


----------



## reidy100

Anyone else not getting the Tabs for diff i/net pages???


----------



## reidy100

Oops got it middle click on url or links bar


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL what is jerry doing in ur avvy?


----------



## reidy100

He was a moving Jerry laughing his socks off but the upload mustve cut back a bit lol


----------



## reidy100

By the way I can access my bank acc details in ie6 but not Firefox any ideas?


----------



## wolfworx

Firefox works fine for my bank accounts, but some sites must have IE.:down:


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi All,

This is for all of those folks who insist on complaining about how long it takes to launch Firefox.

Here is what I do on my computer (WinXP Pro SP2 w/1GB RAM) to make Firefox 1.5 launch quickly. I also run my OS resident, because I have enough RAM to do so, and also run my applications (apps).

I have about 12-13 or so startup apps, the icons of which I wait for in the system tray so that I know everything is up and running as it should be, i.e. what I expect. The apps are mostly for security, firewall, HIPS, etc., and one of them is the Firefox Preloader.

I am on a dialup account to my ISP, and once all of the startup apps are stable, I can launch FF independently from my ISP login for dialup in a mere 1 second. It displays a Failed to Connect message in the FF window because I am not connected. If I had chosen to dialup and allow the ISP login software to launch FF, then it would have taken much longer, but that is mostly due to the ISP software and not FF taking a dismally long time to launch. As soon as I see a connection displayed, I can use the already launched FF window to go anywhere I tell it to. The ISP login will create another FF window to go to my ISP login Home webpage.

I have noticed, that after I disconnect and try to relaunch FF, at times it doesn't, so its a simple matter to CTRL-ALT-DEL to bring up the Windows Task Manager to kill the firefox process. Then FF Preloader launches a new one, and then I can click on my shortcut to bring up a new FF window (again with the Failed to Connect message).

Being security conscious, I run my browser(s) in either a limited user account or with limited user rights only - I also use IE for Windows Updates only as an Administrator only because MS requires it.

-- Tom


----------



## treespirit

Hi, I have the Mozilla browser right now, was thinking of getting Firefox instead. Is the 1.5 the best one?


----------



## DarqueMist

treespirit said:


> Hi, I have the Mozilla browser right now, was thinking of getting Firefox instead. Is the 1.5 the best one?


hey treespirit, I just upgraded from FF1.0.7 to FF1.5 yesterday and so far am liking the improvements. I did run into one glitch though because I chose to install over the older version instead of doing a clean install (flame away people .... this is my first FF upgrade that has given me any problems doing it this way) wich resulted in FF not letting me install software from a website (I have always surfed with that feature disabled and aparently because the feature was disabled the upgrade inadvertantly removed it). This ended with me going back and doing a clean install.

Should you decide to get FF1.5 I would strongly recomend getting the only extension I use for it, Adblock Plus. What a joy it is surfing advertisement free. Don't be put off if you don't like the look of FF there's some pretty decent skins available for it I use Noia 2 extreme theme (very cartoonish but I like it)


----------



## imidiot

DarqueMist,

you may also enjoy the following extension. a TSG button on the toolbar. very easy to get to the forums.

https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?application=firefox&id=1235


----------



## I Fix 4 U

And the adblock plus filterset G updater (with whitelisting).
Also, I like running firetune (a seperate program) to make FF faster.


----------



## treespirit

When I download firefox I'll make sure to uninstall Mozilla first And that tsg extension would be great:up: Thanks


----------



## charles7514

I using the walnut theme, smooth and easy on the eyes. Hadn't used IE since. Don't have the worry of IE shutting down in the middle of something.


----------



## treespirit

Ok, finally got rid of everything Mozilla on my system so I am ready to download firefox. This might sound like a dumb question, but when it gives you the option of save or run, I would want save, right?


----------



## michael_jii

yupo, save somewhere convienient and run the setup file from there...


----------



## treespirit

Thanks


----------



## libby342

HEllo Everyone,

I seem to be having a problem getting my mozilla firefox to reinstall after I upgraded my Xp home edition pc to the SP2 everything else is working great apart from Installing the mozilla again, I do have my firewall on so would that prevent it?

I only removed my mozilla firefox thru my add/remove programs and then went for redownloading it but this time it will download and install but then when I open it up it freezes up on my pc and I have to then hit control alt and delete to get it to close which by the way takes several attempts to do so?

Can someone please advise me what I might be doing it wrong, I didnt remove the other downloades anywhere else on the pc except thru my add/remove programs is it possiable that there are more versions of the Mozilla Fire fox on my PC that I didnt look into that could be stopping me from getting the Mozilla Fire fox to install and run again please?
thanks to all in advance that might be able to give me some much needed help with this issue

libby342


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

New updated version was released 02-01-06 with the following security updates:

*MFSA 2006-08 "AnyName" entrainment and access control hazard
MFSA 2006-07 Read beyond buffer while parsing XML
MFSA 2006-06 Integer overflows in E4X, SVG and Canvas
MFSA 2006-05 Localstore.rdf XML injection through XULDocument.persist()
MFSA 2006-04 Memory corruption via QueryInterface on Location, Navigator objects
MFSA 2006-03 Long document title causes startup denial of Service
MFSA 2006-02 Changing postion:relative to static corrupts memory
MFSA 2006-01 JavaScript garbage-collection hazards*

http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/


----------



## I Fix 4 U

It messed up my portable firefox but I got that all sorted out. No PC problems.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

Yes, it appears some are having problems once again with a Firefox update.


----------



## Telstar

I'm still (happily) using 1.0.7.

When 1.5 was first released I had so many problems with my favorite Extensions not being updated as well as my favorite Theme (Silver Skin) that I got so frustrated with the time I was spending trying to get 1.5 to work that I went back to 1.0.7 (already had an .xpi list of all my Extensions (qty: 30) and was able to use the *Mass Installer* extension to quickly reinstall them).

I realize that many Extensions are 1.5 compatible now and also the Silver Skin Theme has been updated but, darn it, I don't want to have to spend more time trying to get 1.5 to work if there is a problem.

If only a user could have BOTH 1.0.7 and 1.5 on the same computer but I know that's not possible.

And now there are already updates to 1.5 (Firefox 1.5.0.1 Released).


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Well all updates on my desktop are doing fine. It's just the portable usb one was confused when it tried to update.

Also, i use very few extensions.


----------



## SIR****TMG

I to have wanted to upgrade to 1.5...but there was afew problems so i to have waited to see how it goes. But as soon all the bugs are out i will get it.......


----------



## SIR****TMG

I see treespirit has 1.5


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

I have 1.0.7 on my Windows ME and it's working fine. I have 1.5 on my Windows XP and after reading through the MozillaZine Forums about the 1.5.O.1 update problems, I'm not going to update.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Haven't really experienced any problems with any firefox update. 1.5 was the biggest with extension issues, but within one week all were updated, and some worked on first day after a quick version tweak.


----------



## jillian2

Please delete this moderators. 

Thanks


----------



## I Fix 4 U

You should be able to delete yourself by editing. If not, use the "report" button.l


----------



## Davec

iXneonXi said:


> You should be able to delete yourselfl


Seems a bit extreme.


----------



## SIR****TMG

Good Grief..................


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL... mis-interpretation. You should be able to delete _it_ yourself.


----------



## Maestro99

Released Firefox version 1.5.0.*2*.

A list of all the security fixes for Firefox.....
http://www.mozilla.org/projects/security/known-vulnerabilities.html#firefox1.5.0.2


----------



## Gary7

If I can't get to a site using Firefox , I don't need to go there. Firefox rules, I would use no other browser.


----------



## scorpions

i love firefox, they a lot faster than IE and have more features like turbodata, and it doesnt crash as much as IE( at least that what happened on my computer). The only bad thing about firefox is that some website that let u watch and listen to music doesnt support firefox.


----------



## -MaDcOw-

Cool FF pic Gary :up:


----------



## Stoner

Another thing I like about FF is that I can boot up a distro of Linux and surf the web without having to adapt to a new browser.....FF is available and works in all appearences, the same...:up:


----------

